# Schuldig-Unschuldig



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2010)

Das Spiel ist so einfach wie es klingt:
Ein User postet eine eine. Die Frage geht darum, ob jemand schonmal etwas gemacht hat.
Der User mit dem nächsten Post antwortet mit schuldig oder unschuldig.
Eine Frage sollte ca. so aussehen:
"Schonmal xyz gemacht?" Ihr könnt die Frage natürlich so verrückt gestalten wie möglich. Und antwortet möglichst realitätsgemäß.   
Dann mache ich den Anfang:

Schonmal in der Öffentlichkeit (Schule etc.) gefurzt?


----------



## Olliruh (7. Dezember 2010)

schuldig,definitiv


schon mal nackt den müll nach draußen gebracht ?


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2010)

Halbnackt  Reicht dat auch .. also teilweise schuldig

Schonmal mit ganz viel Genuss in aller Öffentlichkeit in der Nase gepoppelt? :


----------



## Luminesce (7. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig XD

Schonmal in der Öffentlichkeit geheult (Kindheit ausgeschlossen)?


----------



## Gerti (8. Dezember 2010)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste---> unschuldig.

Schonmal außversehen eine Bemerkung gemacht, die man sich doch lieber verkniffen hätte?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig - da gibt es eine Menge solcher Momente...kann manchmal halt meine Klappe nicht halten 

Schon mal beim klauen erwischt worden?


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig ( Da war ich aber erst 10Jahre)

Schonmal etwas mutillig kaputt gemacht was einem nicht gehöhrt?


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Dezember 2010)

schuldig

Schon mal gekifft ?


----------



## sympathisant (8. Dezember 2010)

schuldig. aber schon verjährt. ;-)

schonmal bei ebay auf eigene sachen oder auf sachen von freunden mitgesteigert nur um den preis hochzutreiben?


----------



## Euphemia (8. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig, biete nie.

Schon mal jemanden bewusst angelogen?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig - Wer hat denn das bitte noch nicht ? 

Schon mal jemanden die Freundin /den Freund ausgespannt?


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2010)

Mh nicht ganz schuldig xD, Es ist zumindest nie weiter gegangen als ein Kuss.


Schon mal ein parkendes Auto angefahren (auch nur leicht etc) und einfach weiter gefahren?


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig, aber mitn Fahrrad ^^ Warn dann Kratzer im Lack xD Also im Lack des Autos.

Schonmal Urin probiert?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig 


schon mal was auf unbestimmte zeit "ausgeliehen" ?


----------



## Rappi (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja, die unbestimmte Zeit dauert mittlerweile gut 10 Jahre.

Schonmal eine Autoritätsperson (Lehrer, Polizist etc.) beleidigt?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig [Lehrer]


Schon mal gefurzt & gerülpst gleichzeitig (!!!) ?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2010)

Als ich den Threadtitel gelesen hab, hätt ich nicht gedacht das ich das antworten werde:
unschuldig xD



Hast du dich schon öfters selber zu anderen Leuten eingeladen, und zwar auf direkte oder indirekte art und weise?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig, wo ich war war ich auch eingeladen^^ 

Hast du schon mal ins Schwimmbecken gepinkelt?


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig, nur ins Meer...wobei ich es nicht weiß wie es als Kleinkind war...

schon mal absichtlich über rot gefahren (mit dem Auto oder Fahrrad) ?


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2010)

jepp mit motorrad. sogar erwischt worden. 3 punkte und 80 euro waren es, glaub ich.

schon mal nen DC vorgetäuscht?


----------



## Euphemia (9. Dezember 2010)

haha schuldig 

Schon mal  jemandem gesagt dass man ihn liebt obwohl es garnicht stimmt?


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig - war irgendwie einfacher in der Situation  

Hast Du schon mal jemanden geschlagen?


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Schuldig - war irgendwie einfacher in der Situation
> 
> Hast Du schon mal jemanden geschlagen?



Also Ellsmere *kopfschüttel* ^^

Unschuldig

Hast Du schon mal was gefunden und behalten anstatt es zurückzugeben (der Person oder Fundbüro) ?


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2010)

@
Wolfmania
Heh....ich wollte nur nett sein  

Unschuldig- da bin ich sehr penibel.

Hattest du schon mal was "zweigleisig"?


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2010)

schuldig. aber wenns soweit ist, ist die beziehung eh nichts mehr wert. 

schon mal was im rausch getan, was du hinterher bereut hast?


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2010)

*hust* ...schuldig...- Darum nehm ich nix berauschendes mehr zu mir, wurd einfach zu peinlich... 

Schon mal im Kino geheult?


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

...Ellesmere ist eig. immer schuldig was ?*grins*

schuldig -1x bei einem Film und zwar "the Mission" mit R.de Niro + J. Irons - der Film läßt auch Männer weinen...

Schon mal was geschenkt was die andere Person total doof fand ?


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2010)

muahaha. schuldig. mehrmals ... eigentlich immer.

schon einem kind erklärt, dass es keinen weihnachtsmann gibt?


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2010)

Japp- ich fands irgendwie blöd, das die mit 8 Jahren immer noch dran geglaubt hat ...

Schon mal jemanden vor die Füsse gespuckt (also richtig gespuckt !)?


----------



## Resch (9. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig, aber mehr als Spaß um auf mafia art und weise meine Ablehnung zu zeigen, fand ich in dem Moment ganz lustig xD

Schon mal jemand in einer Menge mit absicht an den Hintern gefasst?^^


----------



## schneemaus (9. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig oO


Schonmal gelacht, wenn ein kleines Kind hingefallen ist?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Dezember 2010)

SCHULDIG   und wie!!!  xD
s

ich weiß das is fies, aber ich bin enorm schadenfroh... schäm mich da auch gar nich für 

(kann mich sogar an das letzte ma erinnern 
der war allerdings schon 12 oder so... im schwimmbad is der jemandem hinterher gerannt wollt abkürzen indem er auf ne bank und dann über ne hecke springt und is so geil weggerutscht das er sich voll hingelegt hat, über die bank, in die hecke und wieder raus... hab mich sooo weggeschmissen... aber egal ^^)

Schonmal beim counter-strike zocken gecheated? ^^


(coole idee übrigens, mal was neues, thx an Alko)


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

schuldig - waren meine eigenen daher darf ich das

Schon mal über einen gelästert, der dann plötzlich doch da war und es mitgekriegt hat ?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Dezember 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> schuldig - waren meine eigenen daher darf ich das



lol deine eigenen... selbst wenn rechtfertigt das doch gar nix... dann weiß ich ja jetzt wie ich dich einzuschätzen hab xD 


Unschuldig

is mir noch nich passiert bisher, aber ich würd auch über leute lästern die anwesend sind, daher egal ^^

Jemanden schonmal absichtlich gespoilert, ohne das er das wollte? 

(Also Fußball-Ergebniss, Ende vom Film/ Buch verraten, etc.?)


----------



## Resch (9. Dezember 2010)

Er meinte war bestimmt sein eigener Server und hats privat ausprobiert.


> Jemanden schonmal absichtlich gespoilert, ohne das er das wollte?
> 
> (Also Fußball-Ergebniss, Ende vom Film/ Buch verraten, etc.?)



Schuldig , ist mir schon mal einfach so rausgeruscht^^

Schonmal jemanden etwas weggegessen und ihn danach belogen wo es hin ist?^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Er meinte war bestimmt sein eigener Server und hats privat ausprobiert.
> 
> 
> Schuldig , ist mir schon mal einfach so rausgeruscht^^
> ...



ja auf der schureise  xD Seitdem sind wir beste Kumpels in der Klasse xDD

Schonmal beim Würfelergebniss geschummelt (PnP spiele oder einfach nur brettspiele wie Mensch Ärgere dich nicht... egal)


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2010)

neee. hab immer gesagt, dass ich nicht widerstehen konnte.

schon mal was aus liebe getan, dass du selbst eigentlich nicht wolltest?


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Er meinte war bestimmt sein eigener Server und hats privat ausprobiert.
> 
> 
> Schuldig , ist mir schon mal einfach so rausgeruscht^^
> ...




Nope - ich glaub der hat auf die Frage davor geantwortet und meinte, dass er schon mal gelacht hat, wo sich ein kind lang gemacht hat. Und es wäre sein eigenes und darum ok  
Klär uns auf @wolf^^

btt:

Ähm ja *hust*  ich sag jetzt aber nicht was ... ...schuldig^^

Schon mal in jemanden aus der eigenen Klasse verliebt gewesen?


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Nope - ich glaub der hat auf die Frage davor geantwortet und meinte, dass er schon mal gelacht hat, wo sich ein kind lang gemacht hat. Und es wäre sein eigenes und darum ok
> Klär uns auf @wolf^^
> 
> btt:
> ...



Genau Ellesmere hats mal wieder erkannt - ich habe 1 Min vorher auf die Lachfrage geantwortet.

btt:

schuldig - eine Schöne Namens Nadine...hach....

Schon mal gelogen, um einer Frau/einem Mann zu imponieren ?


----------



## Gerti (9. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig, zumindest galube ichs^^
Schon mal was aus höflichkeit mit wem Gemacht, obwohl du keine Lust auf die Person hattest?

@Wolfmania: Das Zitat aus deiner Signatur ist von Letzter Instanz oder? Es kommt mir auf jedenfall bekannt vor :/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig 
aber ich glaube das hat jeder schon mal gemacht

Den Eltern schon mal schlechte schulische Leistungen unterschlagen ?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Dezember 2010)

oh hoppla, da war ich wohl zu vorschnell... Hätt ich eigentlich merken sollen, wie viele Leute schreiben schon ihre eigenen cs cheats  

unschuldig! hatte immer gute Noten  und falls mal nich war das gar nich nötig. Hattest du schonmal was mit einem Menschen gleichen Geschlechts


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig! Ne!  

Hast du dir schonmal eine Szene im Kopf ausgedacht, einen Menschen den du hasst zu töten?^^


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig. Eigentlich jeden Tag, und dann so gut wie die gesammte Schule ^.^. (Okay, das hat was mit meiner Irren Art zu tun)


Hast du schonmal: Illegal Musik/Filme runtergeladen.


----------



## Gerti (9. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig, wenn Sachen von Youtube kopieren nicht zählt  Alles andere lasse ich mir immer von Freunden auf DVD/HDD/sonstwodrauf geben 

Hast du schonmal dich für ein teureres Produkt entschieden, nur weil es von bekannten Marke war und kein Noname Produkt, obwohl es sonst nicht besser war?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig - ich bin Markenfetischist 

Schon mal einen Knaller in einen Briefkasten gesteckt?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig - früher öfters - das war geil 

Schon mal in der Öffentlichkeit in der Nase gepopelt ?

@Gerti: die Sig is von einem anderen Forum, k.A. woher die stammt...


----------



## Resch (10. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig hoff ich doch^^

Schon mal von jemand Bekannten ohne sein Wissen Daten geklaut? Fotos, Vorträge oder sowas?


----------



## demarvin (10. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig 

Schonmal die Schule geschwänzt um Zuhause zu zocken ?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Dezember 2010)

Zocken nicht, aber um ein Buch zu Ende zu lesen. Wenn das auch zählt  dann schuldig, sonst nicht ^^

Hast Du schon mal jemanden "gestalkt" (also nicht so richtig -hoffe ich mal  -eher die leichte Variante^^)?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Zocken nicht, aber um ein Buch zu Ende zu lesen. Wenn das auch zählt  dann schuldig, sonst nicht ^^




jaaaaaaa...  ich hab immer die schule geschwänzt um zu lernen, weil ich mich alleine besser konzentrieren kann xD
aber geschwänzt UM zu lesen is doch quatsch, oder?  kann verstehen wenn man die ganze nacht vorm rechner hängt, aber lesen kann man doch überall... (bus/ bahn, etc.)


Schuldig:   Schon jemanden sehr extrem gestalkt, aber nur weil er das bei meiner kleinen Schwester gemacht hab, also richtig heftig und so... Hat´s doppelt und dreifach zurückbekommen und hat wohl so Angst bekommen das ganz schnell ruhe war ^ ^


schonmal so in jemanden verknallt gewesen, das man es (bis heute?) nich gesagt hat um die freundschaft nich zu zerstören?


----------



## Luminesce (10. Dezember 2010)

nööö unschuldig


Schonmal während dem duschen gepinkelt?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Zocken nicht, aber um ein Buch zu Ende zu lesen. Wenn das auch zählt  dann schuldig, sonst nicht ^^


oje das kenn ich^^
Ihr nicht - leser könnt es sowieso nicht verstehen 
Bücher







achja, unschuldig^^


Schon mal nicht zu einer Feier/EInladung gegangen, weil du gerade mit deinem Aussehen unzufrieden warst und dich so nicht zeigen wolltest?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub nicht ...kann mich zumindest nicht daran erinnern, also unschuldig^^

Apropos pinkeln...schon mal dabei überrascht worden, also wie man so im freien pinkelt?^^ Am Baum, vorm Baum, an die Hauswand, o. ä. 

Und! Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als ein Buch nicht zu Ende lesen zu dürfen, wo´s gerad soooooooooo spannend ist!! Da kommt zocken nicht mit


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Und! Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als ein Buch nicht zu Ende lesen zu dürfen, wo´s gerad soooooooooo spannend ist!! Da kommt zocken nicht mit



 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele ;3


----------



## Reflox (10. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht ...kann mich zumindest nicht daran erinnern, also unschuldig^^
> 
> Apropos pinkeln...schon mal dabei überrascht worden, also wie man so im freien pinkelt?^^ Am Baum, vorm Baum, an die Hauswand, o. ä.



Halb-schuldig, gestört wurde ich schon, so richtig erwischt noch nie.^^


Hast du schonmal etwas böses getan?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2010)

schuldig - tagtäglich <3 


[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hast du schon mal jemandem Komplimente Gemacht, während du dir schlechtes von Der Person gedacht hast? [/font]


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich nicht, war bisher immer sehr direkt. Ausserdem mach ich eh nur selten Komplimente ;P

Hast du schonmal richtig zugeschlagen beim Essen? Also ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, wissend Bauchweh in Kauf genommen?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, war bisher immer sehr direkt. Ausserdem mach ich eh nur selten Komplimente ;P
> 
> Hast du schonmal richtig zugeschlagen beim Essen? Also ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, wissend Bauchweh in Kauf genommen?



Schuldig, jede Silvesternacht nach 2:00 Lieg ich meist nur mehr am Boden und versuche das gegessene in mir zu behalten xD


Hast du schonmal einen Kumpel zum ansaufen bewegt?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Schuldig, jede Silvesternacht nach 2:00 Lieg ich meist nur mehr am Boden und versuche das gegessene in mir zu behalten xD
> 
> 
> Hast du schonmal einen Kumpel zum ansaufen bewegt?



Nicht nur einmal 

Schonmal nackt in den Schnee geworfen?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2010)

schuldig...ist einfach so genial das Gefühl zuerst in die Sauna und dann in den Schnee <3

Hast du schon mal gesagt das du schon unterwegs bis während du noch zuhause gehockt hast?


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal gesagt das du schon unterwegs bis während du noch zuhause gehockt hast?



So weit kann ich gar nicht zählen...

Schon mal die Nase mit Klopapier geputzt?


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig. Wenn man erkältet ist, und im Badezimmer gerade keine Taschentücher sind, hat man dann eine Wahl?

Schon mal einen halbwegs wichtigen Termin aus Lustlosigkeit oder Müdigkeit abgesagt?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Dezember 2010)

oh ja schuldig, war frueher mal sehr inkonsequent was sowas angeht...

schonmal etwas kaputt gemacht oder angestellt und es dann auf ein kleinkind geschoben?  (geschwister oder so halt)


----------



## schneemaus (11. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig, ich hab keine Geschwister und auf meine kleinen Cousinen hab ich noch nix geschoben. ABER ich bekenne mich schuldig, dass ich mal die Katze beschuldigt hab, nen Teller vom Tisch geschmissen zu haben, der danach kaputt gegangen ist 


Schon mal in der Öffentlichkeit (nicht nur vor Freunden) nen krassen Gefühlsausbruch mit Heulen und allem gehabt?


----------



## Euphemia (11. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig

Schon mal Fahrerflucht begangen?


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig

Is dir schonmal ein Produkt im Laden kaputt gegangen als du es dir genauer angeguckt hast? ( also isses z.b. runtergefallen oder sowas xD z.b. bei Mediamarkt oder so ^^)


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2010)

Denke mal Unschuldig, höchstens als kleines Kind könnte es passiert sein. 

Hast du schonmal: Jemanden mit Absicht ernster Verletzt?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Dezember 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Unschuldig
> 
> Is dir schonmal ein Produkt im Laden kaputt gegangen als du es dir genauer angeguckt hast? ( also isses z.b. runtergefallen oder sowas xD z.b. bei Mediamarkt oder so ^^)



Schuldig. Damals gabs noch diese Pyramiden [Gibts die eigentlich immernoch?] mit den ganzen Spoielen drauf. 
Cd von Civ runtergefallen, Sprung in der Hülle drin, Cd rausgefallen [Warum zur Hölle war die eigentlich nicht versiegelt?] 
Einfach unter das Vieh geschoben 

Jemand schonmal jemanden Intensiv beobachtet?


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Dezember 2010)

Beide Male unschuldig! Niemanden verletzt (weder absichtlich noch unbeabsichtigt) noch jemanden intensiv beobachtet (höchstens meine Katze^^)

Schon mal jemanden in die Wohnung gekotzt ?^^


----------



## Luminesce (12. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig, aber einmal in die Oper...


Schon mal die Zähne geputzt während man auf der Toilette sass?


----------



## Euphemia (12. Dezember 2010)

schuldig^^;

Schon mal im Kino den ganzen Film durch gequatscht?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Dezember 2010)

Wiederholungstäter! Immer dann, wenn man mich in nen Film reinzerrt, den ich net mag. Und ich werde erst damit aufhören, wenn das aufhört.




Schonmal mit Absicht im Bett geblieben obwohl man weiß, dass man dann zu spät kommt?


----------



## Dominau (12. Dezember 2010)

Jup, letze Woche paar mal. Bin einfach nicht aus dem Bett gekommen 

Hast du dir schonmal was auf Weinachten gewünscht, und warst dann total entäuscht als du es bekamst weil es doch nicht soooo toll ist?


----------



## Euphemia (13. Dezember 2010)

schuldig,  bei meiner Mutter, irgendwie kennt die mich nicht o.O;;

Bist du schon mal zu später zu einem Arzttermin gekommen oder hast ihn sogar ganz vergessen?


----------



## sympathisant (13. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig. wenn ichs doch nicht schaffe oder keinen bock hab, sag ich ab.

schon mal ein tier, insekten ausgeschlossen, getötet?


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig

Spinnen oder Schnaken fang ich meistens mit so einer Hülle von CD Spindeln und geleite sie nach draußen^^ machen sonst so große Flecken beim zerquetschen. Mücken und ganz kleine Spinnen oder der gleichen haben da meist kein Glück^^

Schon mal fremde Leute aus einem Versteck mit Schnee beworfen oder mit Spritzpistolen nass gemacht?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Dezember 2010)

Aus einem Versteck nicht, also unschuldig.

Hast du schon mal zu viel Wechselgeld bekommen und es dann zurückgegeben?


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig 

Ja manchmal bin ich einfach zu ehrlich...letzte Woche z.B. Hätt ich 12&#8364; bezahlen müssen und sollte nu 8 bezahlen, das hab ich dann auch richtig gestellt 
Reich werd ich wohl nie^^

Schonmal jemanden verprügelt obwohl er in der Unterzahll war?


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Dezember 2010)

Hmm...ich hab mich mal in der 5. Klasse mit einem Jungen geprügelt, bei dem hab ich mich so gefühlt als ob er in Unterzahl wäre  ...
Aber - nein! Ich bin unschuldig.

Schon mal verprügelt worden?


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig

Trotz meiner Saufeskapaden und meines großen Mundwerkes konnt ich es bist jetzt, verprügelt zu werden, immer abwenden. Meistens konnte ich die Leute tot quatschen, wenn das nicht half hat ich meist jemanden dabei vor dem der jenige dann zurück gewichen ist :-P

Wie sagt man immer? Besoffenen und Kindern passiert nix, eines von beiden traf immer zu, das Zweite jetzt zwar nicht mehr aber....^^

Schon mal jemanden mit Absicht in die Hacken getreten und gesagt das es keine Absicht war?^^


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig - öfters - es gibt so Menschen bei denen muß man das einfach^^

Schon mal jemanden absichtlich einen falschen Weg erklärt ?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Dezember 2010)

oh ja, schuldig, is scjonmal vorgekommen das ein oder andere mal  

schon mal jemandem vorgelogen das der sex gut war obwohl das gegenteil der fall war?


----------



## Euphemia (14. Dezember 2010)

haha schuldig =) hab den aber nie mehr gesehen.

Schon mal Socken zweimal hintereinander angezogen?


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig- finde ich aber auch nicht verwerflich. Der Boden ist sauber , die Füsse auch, also was solls? Bei meinem Bruder ginge das natürlich gar nicht ... 

Schon mal Drogen genommen ( ausser Alkohol und Cannabis )?


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig, das bleibt auch so

Habt Ihr Euch schon mal länger als 3 Tage nicht gewaschen ? *mief*


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig,

Das längste sind wohl 2 Tage gewesen, wenn ich auf einem Festival bin. Donnerstag Abend geduscht, dann Freitag früh los, Samstag geht nicht immer (fehlende, defekte Duschen), aber spätestens Sonntag nach der Heimfahrt :-P

Aber meistens hab ich Wasser dabei, da kann man sich wenigestens mal Gesicht/Haare waschen^^

Schon mal über jemand mit Absicht ein erfundenes Gerücht verbreitet um ihn zu ärgern/fertig zu machen/ zu schädigen etc.?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig.

Hast du schonmal deine Hände an anderer Leute Kleidung gesäubert?


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig

Schonmal jemandem etwas eckliches ins Essen getan? (dreck oder sowas)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig - Was du nicht willst, was man dir tuh...

Schon mal nen fremdes Auto verbeult und dann abgehauen ?


----------



## Resch (15. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig,

da war ich noch ziemlich jung und hab mit einem Stein Fußball gespielt. Irgendwann ist der dann an ein Auto geflogen^^

Schon mal bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch gelogen?


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig- gab bislang nichts, wo ich hätt Lügen müssen.

Schon mal zur Polizei vorgeladen worden?


----------



## Euphemia (15. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig - ich habe eine reine Weste.

Schon mal ohne Unterwäsche aus dem Haus?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig, aber über die genauen Umstände schweige ich lieber.  

Wolltest du schon mal vor einer Frau/ einem Mann Eindruck schinden und hast dich dabei unheimlich blamiert?


----------



## sympathisant (15. Dezember 2010)

bestimmt, aber entweder hab ichs verdrängt oder sie hat es mich nicht wissen lassen. ,-)

schon mal so getan als ob du dich über ein weihnachtsgeschenk deines freundes / deiner freundin freust obwohls scheisse war?


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Dezember 2010)

leider schuldig - naja der gute Wille zählt...

Schon mal Böller in einen Briefkasten gesteckt ? (wer hat das nicht...^^)


----------



## ego1899 (15. Dezember 2010)

schuldig...

war zwar kein böller, sondern so ein fontänen-sprüh-ding, der effekt war aber mindestens genauso lustig...
(ich kann auch die bienen empfehlen, allerdings nicht in briefkästen, sondern in offene fenster und balkontüren...
nein liebe kinder das ist natürlich nur spaß sowas kann ganz schön schief gehen ^ ^ )

schonmal jemandem erzählt was er alles schlimmes gemacht hat (was gar nich stimmt) nachdem er einen filmriss hatte? xD


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig, ich hatte noch nie nen Filmriss. Wer seine Grenzen nich kennt, landet schnell im Exil. 

Hast du dich am Telefon schon mal für jemand anderes ausgegeben?


----------



## ego1899 (15. Dezember 2010)

schuldig...

für meine kleine schwester, weil mich jemand als genervt hat und ich gesagt hab das die nummer nich mehr aktuell is ^ ^ wir klingen eh fast genau gleich daher war das kein problem... 


schonmal ne falschaussage bei der polizei gemacht?


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig

Schon mal heimlich Alkohol der Eltern genommen ?


----------



## sympathisant (15. Dezember 2010)

jepp. und erwischt worden .. 

schon mal mit der mikrowelle experimentiert (ei, alufolie, telefon)? 


(was besseres ist mir nicht eingefallen)


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Nein, da ich keine habe und lieber frisch koche.

Schon mal die Zeitung des Nachbarn geklaut?


----------



## Euphemia (16. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig, bei uns gibts am Bahnhof 20 Minuten, eine Gratiszeitung die man in, sage und schreibe, 20 Minuten durch hat.

Schon mal abgelaufene Nahrungsmittel konsumiert?


----------



## Resch (16. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig,

nur weil das *MINDEST*haltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen ist, ist es ja nicht schlecht (In den meisten Fällen) In den meisten Lebensmitteln sind so viele Konservierungsstoffe, dass sie noch deutlich länger halten. 

Schon mal jemanden eine falsche Nachricht von jemanden anderen ausgerichtet? (Mit Absicht natürlich^^)


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Dezember 2010)

Nee - unschuldig (glaub ich zumindest, auch nach längeren Überlegen ist mir nichts eingefallen, nicht mal bei meinen Eltern)

Schon mal was in Brand gesteckt? (und damit meine ich keine Kerze !)


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Dezember 2010)

nur den Kachelofen - also unschuldig

schon mal in Restaurant/Cafe/Bar ohne Bezahlung weggegangen ?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig- in einer Kneipe nachts/morgens um drei...ich musste aber echt nach Hause  Bin dann ca. einen Monat da nicht mehr aufgetaucht ...

Als Mann schon mal nen Mann geküsst oder als Frau schon mal ne Frau?


----------



## Luminesce (16. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig, ausser auf die Wange zählt auch, dann wäre ich schuldig

Schonmal im ÖV eingepennt und weiter als sonst gefahren?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (16. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig, zum Glück war die Endstation nur eine Station nach der, bei welcher ich aussteigen wollte. 

Schonmal nach nem Toilettenbesuch vergessen die Hände zu waschen?


----------



## Resch (16. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig, wenn man mal in eile ist oder grad irgendwelche Dinge im Kopf hat passiert das schonmal.

Schonmal jemand mit Absicht ein Getränk übergeschüttet und dann gesagt es war ein Versehen?


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig.

Schon mal beim Gewicht geschummelt?


----------



## sympathisant (17. Dezember 2010)

nö. bin n kerl.

schon mal mit dem alter geschummelt?


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig^^ war 11 und wollte ein Spiel ab 12 kaufen. Naja da hab ich halt ein Jahr geschummelt. 


Hast du jemanden in der Nacht schonmal, Schnee in die Unterhose getan?


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig - sowohl nach oben, als auch nach unten.

Schon mal im Job/ der Schule jemanden die Schuld gegeben einen Fehler begangen zu haben, obwohl´s man selbst war?
edit: 
War zu langsam ^^
Unschuldig- auf die Idee bin ich noch nichtmal gekommen ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig, einmal in der Ausbildung und den Kollegen konnte ich nicht ab

Hast Du Dich am Telefon schon mal für jemand anderen ausgegeben ?


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig - wir haben als WG mal die Nummer einer Pizzeria bekommen ^^ irgendwann waren wir nach zwei gelerrten Flaschen Wein, so genervt, dass wir alle Bestsellungen angenommen haben .... (nach zwei!!! Stunden rief noch jemand an, wo seine Pizza blieb )

Hast Du dich schon mal krank gemeldet, obwohl die gesund warst?


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2010)

schuldig. *hust* einmal? *hust*


Hast du schonmal jemandem was zu Leide getan und es auf jemanden anderen geschoben?


----------



## Soladra (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich bekenne mich schuldig. Muahahah^^

Hast du schonmal beim wetten gemogelt und dabei was verdient?


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

öhmm...ne-unschuldig, verdient hab ich dabei nie was xD

Schon mal nen Kaugummi unter den Tisch geklebt?^^


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig - bin kein Kaugummiesser

Schon mal im absoluten Halteverbot geparkt ?


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig-hab noch kein Auto

Lügst du oft?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig. Ich habe schon, aber eher selten.

Hast du schonmal in der Nase gebohrt und dann den Popel gegessen?


----------



## Euphemia (19. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig, igitt o.O;

Hast du schon mal an einem benutzten Kleidungsstück (T-Shirt) deines Freundes/Freundin gerochen weil du deren Duft so magst?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig - gerochen ja, aber nur um festzustellen ob das frisch gewaschen war oder nich. Und nein es war nich ihr Schlüpper. 

Hast du einem Bettler schon mal etwas anderes als Geld in seinen Becher/Hut gelegt?


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig
...und zwar was zu essen und nich in den Hut sondern daneben weil er geschlafen hat. War erst vor 2 Tagen...

Schonmal in ner Situation in der Zivilcourage angesagt waere weggesehen...?


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig, wobei es zuweilen sicher gesünder gewesen wäre, einfach wegzusehen.

Schon mal mit dem Fön die Brust/den Bauch abgefönt?


----------



## Euphemia (21. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig, auch schon die Beine, Arme.. ganzer Körper eben! Wenn mir ganz kalt ist am Morgen (Steht mein Hund übrigens auch total drauf wenn er frisch gebadet ist)

Schon Mal in einem Restaurant heimlich etwas versteckt dass dir nicht geschmeckt hat? (Serviette, unter den Tisch, Klo)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig. Warum sollte man soetwas tun? Um die Gefühle des mir unbekannten Kochs nich zu verletzen, dem es eh egal ist?  Wenn es mir nich schmeckt, lass ich es liegen. 

Schonmal während einer Unterhaltung mit jemandem (ob telefonisch oder von Angesicht zu Angesicht) eingeschlafen?

[edit: erste Frage ersetzt, da zu alltäglich]


----------



## Emrath (22. Dezember 2010)

Joa, ist schon n paar Jahre her, aber ist schon passier! (Beide übrigens^^)

Schonmal den Chef was fragen wollen und dabei rülpsen müssen??


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Dezember 2010)

Nö- ich kann auch gar nicht rülpsen^^

Schon mal nen Tier gequält?


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2010)

glaub nicht.

schon mal am 24.12. weihnachtsgeschenke besorgt?


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig! Ich sag nur: Ein Mal und nie wieder!




Hast du schonmal Lachen müssen, als jemand gestürzt ist?


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig- Schadenfreude ist meine Art von Humor^^

Schon mal auf der Toilette eingeschlafen?


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2010)

LOL (nein)

schon mal versucht rauszukriegen was du zu weihnachten bekommst (also geschenke vorher gesucht, im PC verlauf des browsers anzeigen lassen)?


----------



## Euphemia (23. Dezember 2010)

schuldig, früher immer die Schränke durchsucht wenn meine Eltern nicht daheim waren 

Schon mal Plätzchenteig (ungebacken) genascht bis einem schlecht wurde?


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig

Mag keine Suessigkeiten und so ein Zeugs...

Hast du dich schonmal bei irgendwas absichtlich daemlich angestellt weil du keine Lust drauf hattest?
(Also Waschmaschine falsch eingestellt, Geschirr fallen gelassen oder sowas halt...)


----------



## Luminesce (27. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig

Schonmal mehrere Nächte hintereinander vor dem Fernseher eingeschlafen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig.
Noch nie vorm Fernseher eingeschlafen.


Schonmal was getrunken und durch die Nase rausgeprustet aus welchem Grund auch immer? (z.b. an was witziges gedacht, was witziges in dem Moment gesehen etc)


----------



## Trooperus (28. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig.

Schonmal einen Spickzettel gehabt und ihn benutzt?


----------



## ego1899 (28. Dezember 2010)

noe hab ihn nie gebraucht weil ich beim schreiben schon alles automatisch gelernt hab meißtens?

auf der arbeit nem kunden schonmal gesagt das es irgendwas nich gibt bzw nich moeglich is nur weil du keinen bock hattest?


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Dezember 2010)

schuldig

schon mal mit einer Sache angegeben die gar nicht Dir gehört hat ?


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig

du findest Schnee seit den letzten 3 Wochen einfach nur noch zum kotzen...


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig ....^^

Schon mal gefurzt und jemand anderen die Schuld gegeben ?


----------



## ego1899 (28. Dezember 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> unschuldig
> 
> du findest Schnee seit den letzten 3 Wochen einfach nur noch zum kotzen...



ich find schnee sogar seit den letzten 25 jahren zum kotzen... 

das war's schon, finds naemlich doof auf so grundschulhumor-fragen zu antworten... ^ ^


----------



## Luminesce (28. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Unschuldig ....^^
> 
> Schon mal gefurzt und jemand anderen die Schuld gegeben ?



Frauen können doch gar nicht furzen *g*

Schonmal Babybrei gekostet?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig
Und er schmeckt gut!

Schonmal jemanden vorsätzlich betrunken gemacht?


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig- so lern ich immer meine Freunde kennen 

Schon mal betrunken ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert worden?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig, da ich noch nie betrunken war (und es wohl nie sein werde. )

Schonmal was bei amazon und co. zurücksenden müssen?


----------



## Mäuserich (29. Dezember 2010)

schuldig, ein Wandbild mit nem Fussabdruck vom Lagerarbeiter drauf is kommt einfach nicht gut...

Du freust dich tierisch auf Silvester.


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Dezember 2010)

schuldig - Besuch kommt, 2 Raclettes sind bereit + Alkoholvorrat ist aufgestockt....

schon mal Silvester um Mitternacht geschlafen anstatt gefeiert ? (also als ab 15 Jährige(r))...


----------



## Soramak (29. Dezember 2010)

schuldig - in meinem Dorf ist einfach nichts los, da schlaf ich doch lieber (:

schon mal am Fenster gestanden und zum Nachbar rübergeschaut  und gemeint: ''Scheiss Angeber'' ?


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig- mein Nachbar von gegenüber ist aber auch wirklich blöd 

Apropos einschlafen...

Schon mal auf einer Party eingeschlafen? Und hiermit meine ich auch nicht auf dem Schoß der Mutter ...^^


----------



## Kuya (29. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Schuldig- mein Nachbar von gegenüber ist aber auch wirklich blöd
> 
> Apropos einschlafen...
> 
> Schon mal auf einer Party eingeschlafen? Und hiermit meine ich auch nicht auf dem Schoß der Mutter ...^^



Ohh jaa, Schulding, mehr als einmal.. Stock betrunken, bin auch schonmal auf ner "Box" eingeschlafen, und war 2 Tage schwerhörig". 
Außerdem "besoffen von ner Party mit 6 Bier zu verschwinden, und im Wald auf dem Heimweg eingeschlafen.
Wenn "Bewusstlos" auch zählt, bin ich außerdem schonmal besoffen in meinem Liebligsclub die "nasse Metall-Wendeltreppe" 2 Stockwerke runtergefallen und Unten liegen geblieben. 


Wo wir schonmal bei betrunken sind!

"Habt ihr euch schonmal vorgenommen auf ner Party "nichts" zu trinken, und seit am Ende doch wieder auf allen Vieren nach Hause gekrochen?


----------



## ego1899 (29. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig!

Ich nehm mir nie vor nix zu trinken 

Schonmal von jemandem heimlich das Auto genommen?
(zB als die Person geschlafen hat? und evtl betrunken zur tanke gefahren um nachschub zu holen?  nur ein beispiel, reine fiktion ^^ )


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2010)

unschuldig 

@Kuya: die Wendeltreppe runtergefallen ? Tut ja schon beim Lesen weh....

Schon mal der/die Einzige auf einer Feier gewesen, der/die nüchtern war ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig, da ich so Feiern immer meide. Aber wenns aufs Abi zugeht werde ich wohl mehr oder weniger hinmüssen.
Dann werde ich wohl der einzige Nüchterne sein, weil ich nie trinke und nie trinken werde.   


Schonmal was im Netz veröffentlicht/preisgegeben, was einem im Nachhinein peinlich war?


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig




Schonmal etwas vor lauter Wut kaputt gemacht? Damit sind nur reale Gegenstände gemeint.


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig

Faustgroßes Loch in der Tür, (mit schwarz-weiß Poster von Pulp Fiction überdeckt ).
Medusa-Headset (nachdem zum zweiten mal der linke Ohrhörer kaputt ging, hab ich mit meinem Wakizashi darauf eingeprügelt ).
Wecker (lag auf der anderen Straßenseite, da ich mit offenem Fenster gepennt habe ).
Tatstaur (Mehr als nur einmal, deswegen hab ich jetzt ne teure ).
Duschkopf (an der Kachelwand zerbeult, was fällt dem auch ein, mir beim Duschen auf den Kopf zu fallen ).

Schonmal aus purem "Stolz" sich selbst etwas schönes ruiniert?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Unschuldig o.O

Schonmal das Telefon einfach vors Ohr gehalten obwohl niemand dran ist, nur um nicht mit einer Person, die man zufällig trifft, sprechen zu müssen ?


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2010)

schuldig

hast Du Dir schon mal was aufschwatzen lassen und es dann gekauft, obwohl Du es gar nicht wolltest ?


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Dezember 2010)

Schuldig- war so´n Typ von irgendeinem Rettungsdienst, der einem so ein Abo verkauft hat. Ich konnt dem iwie nix abschlagen  

Bin aber am gleichen Tag noch zur Post und hab das Abo gecancelt 

Schon mal was gemacht, wegen dem "Gruppenzwang"? (geklaut, drogengenommen, geraucht, etc.)


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig, war böse genug, musste mich nie jemand zu was zwingen...  Und abgesehen nie nötig gehabt irgendwas zu tun und besser da zu stehen...

Schonmal ein Missgeschick vorgetäuscht um mit jemandem ins Gespräch zu kommen? 

(Handtasche runtergeworfen, Drink von jemandem verschüttet um nen neuen mit ihm trinken zu können, etc... ^^)


----------



## Luminesce (4. Januar 2011)

Musste nun lange nachdenken, aber ja - Schuldig, hab mal ein Haargummi absichtlich zu jemandem gespickt um mit dem zu plappern, aber nur aus Langeweile.


Hast du dich schonmal absichtlich verletzt?

Das muss nicht grad in Richtung svv gehn


----------



## Dabow (4. Januar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Musste nun lange nachdenken, aber ja - Schuldig, hab mal ein Haargummi absichtlich zu jemandem gespickt um mit dem zu plappern, aber nur aus Langeweile.
> 
> 
> Hast du dich schonmal absichtlich verletzt?
> ...



Unschuldig

Gehst du gerne nackt schwimmen


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig

Schon mal was mit mehr als einer Person gleichzeitig gehabt? (Im Sinne eines klassischen Dreiers )


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

Ja, und ich musste dafür nicht mal bezahlen! 
(Allerdings brachte meine Mutter am nächsten Morgen [hatte vergessen die Tür abzuschließen] ein Tablett mit 3 Zigaretten und 3 Kaffee
hoch in mein Zimmer, ich lag in der Mitte und schlief als einziger noch, während die beiden Damen schon wach waren. 
Als ich aufwachte, stand meine Mutter neber meinem Bett und unterhielt sich mit den beiden.).

...Sogesehen... hab ich dafür im Nachhinein also doch irgendwie "bezahlt". 



Schonmal in einem Club mit 3 Mädchen(Jungs) getanzt, und sie dann mitten im Song einfach stehen gelassen, um sich an der Bar nen Drink zu holen?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (6. Januar 2011)

Öhm... schuldig, wenn man Pogen als "mit 3 Mädchen(Jungs) getanzt" gleichsetzt.

Schon mal _versehentlich_ ein Tier getötet? (Insekten, Fische und Wildunfälle mit dem Auto zählen nich)


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2011)

Schudlig- Beim Stutzen des Baumes flog ein Vogel unter dem fallenden Ast durch, und naja...

Wenn du auf etwas keine Lust hast, suchst du oft Ausreden um es zu vermeiden?


----------



## Kuya (6. Januar 2011)

Hmm.. eigentlich sowohl unschuldig als auch Schuldig.
Abhängig vond er Person sag ich entweder frei Raus, das ich besseres zu tun habe (mit Begründung) obs ihm/ihr nun passt oder nicht,

während ich bei weiblichen oder emfpindlichen Personen meine angeborene Schlagfertigkeit nutze um mich drum herum zu drücken.

Hast dich Heute Krank schreiben lassen, weil du einfach keinen Bock auf die Kälte/Arbeit hast.


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig- da hätte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen direkt nach dem Urlaub mich wieder krank zu melden.

Schon mal Sex auf einer Toilette gehabt? (mit jemand anderen oder allein ist mir egal  )

(nicht das Ego mir wieder vorwirft, ich würd Fragen auf Kindergartenniveau stellen )


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Januar 2011)

schuldig

schon mal von jemanden ein Foto ins Internet gestellt obwohl man es nicht sollte ?


----------



## ego1899 (6. Januar 2011)

Ha ha ellesmere  das war doch kein vorwurf! in letzter zeit werden deine fragen irgendwie immer schlüpfriger gefällt mir 

ach ja und Unschuldig!

sowas kann ich gar nich leiden hab noch keinen erwischt bisher bei facebook oder so ^^

schonmal jemanden beim zocken absichtlich gewinnen lassen weil du keinen bock auf die ausraster hattest?


----------



## Luminesce (7. Januar 2011)

Schuldig, meinen Ex als wir Memory spielten. Er erzählte mir zuvor wie gut er doch Memory spielen kann, da er ein sooo tolles Gedächtnis hat, blabla. Beim vierten mal liess ich ihn gewinnen .

Schon im Mile-High Club?


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig und zwar sowas von! Ich musste erstmal googln was das ist.

Schon mal jemanden angespuckt?


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Januar 2011)

unschuldig

auch bei Facebook ?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

Schuldig... allerdings nich absichtlich, derjenige stand sogar vestimmt 5 meter oder soar mehr weit weg kein witz 

war damals bei unserer abschluss klassenfahrt in italien auf ner fähre... standen alle an der seite und ham gequatscht. hab dann einach mal runter gespuckt und kurz bevor mein kleinws geschenk das wasser erreichte wurde es in einer wahnsinnigen geschwindigkeit wieder hochkatapultiert und erreichte sein ziel in form des gesichts eines mitschülers der halt irgendwo weiter hinten am schiff stand. leider niemanden den ich nich leiden konnte aber ham uns trotzdem alle weggeschmissen, sogar er... is echt windig auf so nem schiff ^^

schonmal beim sex mitgefilmt? 

(den MHC kannte ich übrigens auch noch nich  )

edit: ooch verdammt zu langsam ^^
ja auch bei facebook, aber noch gar nich so lange... is gar nich sooo doof wie ich immer dachte... ^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig. Themen sind das hier...

Bist du auch so eine/r, der/die seine/ihre eigene Handynummer nich auswendig kann?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

Schuldig! Erschreckenderweise schon... Hab die allerdings erst ganz neu daher darf ich das  kann sie vielleicht schon aber nich mit 100%iger sicherheit... ^^ 

find sowas auch so doof. das dämlichste argument is dann "ich ruf mich ja nich selbst an..."
aber wie oft gibt man jemandem seine nr hm...? 
kenn zig tausend nummern auswendig hab ein sehr gutes zahlengedächtnis 

schonmal jemanden kennengelernt und ihm absichtlich ne falsche nr gegeben?


----------



## Kuya (7. Januar 2011)

Haha.. ich sag nur "A.r.i.a.n.e". 

Wir hatten hier in unserer Gegend (da war ich etwa 19) so ne Blondine, die irgendwie Sex als ihr einziges Hobby hatte.
Die kam alle 3 Tage mit nem neuen Typen zwischen 16-46 Jahren an. 
Einer war abartiger als der andere, hatte mich schon gefragt in welcher Anstalt die sich "Die" immer ausleiht.
Irgendwann stand die bei mir vor der Haustür und wollte von "mir" Tanzen lernen.
(Ich hör Metal und so, die einzige Art von Tanzen die ich kann, ist mein ganz persönlicher "Freudentanz" (vom Headbangen mal abgesehen, dieses "Stompen" find ich voll bescheuert)).

Ich dachte schon ich werde die nie mehr los.
Eine Woche später sah ich sie dann aus nem roten Fiat steigen, mit nem 1,70m großen 200kg schweren, stark verschwitzten, und mit Marmelade bekleckerten, Gesichtsgelähmten aussteigen.
Ich bin vor Lachen fast auf der Straße zusammengebrochen. 

Schonmal aufgestanden, und direkt den ersten Kaffee mit Alkohol versetzt? (Oder mit purem Alkohol zum Frühstück? Urlaub/Wochenende zählt natürlich auch).


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig - das mir dann doch zu *würg*...aber ich steh auch nicht zur Mittagszeit erst auf *auf Kuya guck*

Schon mal neben jemanden aufgewacht und nicht gewusst, was den Abend zuvor passiert ist?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

Schuldig - schon oft... allerdings nicht im sexuellem Sinne so wie das jetzt glaub ich meinst...
also is auch schon vorgekommen aber nur 1 mal 

schonmal aufgewacht und du hast nich gewusst ob es jetzt morgens oder abends is?
(also wie jetzt im winter wo es sowohl 6 uhr morgens als auch 6 uhr abends stockdunkel is 

(kuya bei dir zählts nich dir passiert das bestimmt ständig xD )


----------



## Bo0wW (9. Januar 2011)

xD Das war heute so als ich aufgestanden bin ^.^ also schuldig



Schonmal aufgewacht und du wusstest nicht wo du eigentlich bist? xD


----------



## Euphemia (9. Januar 2011)

schuldig, manchmal in meinem eigenen Bett o.O

Schon mal Schule/Arbeit geschwänzt weil du die letzte Nacht gefeiert hast?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

Schuldig... Die letzten 3 Tage sogar (also Mi, Do, Fr). Mach ich sonst aber nie eigentlich...

Schonmal ne Party oder sowas geschwãnzt? Also irgendjemandem gesagt du wärst krank, weil du keinen Bock auf dessen vorhaben hattest...?


----------



## Luminesce (9. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig, wenn ich mal kein bock habe oder nicht kann begründe ich das ehrlich.

Schonmal jemandem den Tod gewünscht?


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

3-4x in der Woche. 

Wenn ich Wütend bin, Prügele ich mich häufig mit Worten, die kennen dann keine Grenzen. 
Auch wenn ich's ein paar Tage später nicht mehr so meine. 
Ich hoffe es ergibt sich dabi niemals die "befürchtete Überschneidung". 

Ich benutze auch viel zu Häufig: "...dann tanze ich auf deinem Grab". 
Das sollte ich mir auch abgewöhnen, ist irgendwie einfach zu Heftig. 


Schonmal Jemanden vom anderen Geschlecht wirklich nur aus freundschaftlichen Gründen "Ohne" Hintergedanken kennengelernt?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

Mit dem Gedanken geh ich eigentl. immer ans "Kennenlernen" ran   Was sich nachdem Kennenlernen ergibt, tjoa ...da sind dann eventuell Hintergedanken dabei  


Schon mal in einem Sexkino gewesen?


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

schuldig  damals in Amsterdam 

Schonmal Jemanden vom anderen Geschlecht wirklich nur wegen Hintergedanken kennengelernt?


----------



## Potpotom (10. Januar 2011)

Schuldig... wäre irgendwie ungewöhnlich wenn nicht oder?

Schonmal den ganzen Tag auf der faulen Haut gelegen und abends behauptet, der Tag wäre anstrengend gewesen?


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

schuldig  

schon mal über nen Gewissen Zeitraum krank gemacht obwohl dir gar nichts gefehlt hat bzw du gar nichts hattest?


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Schuldig!
Ist schon sowas wie ein Hobby von mir.
(Für jedes Vernünftige Konzert und jede ansprchende Partyeinladung lass ich alles stehen und liegen). 

Schonmal nach einer Party direkt auf die nächste gegangen, obwohl du eigentlich schon total erschöpft warst, 
und dich mit allerlei Aufputschmitteln durch die gesamte nächste Party gejagd, und erst dann nach hause gefahren.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

Schuldig
Japp, ist zwar nicht gesund gewesen ...hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht. (Nicht nachmachen, liebe Kinder )

Schon mal jemanden "bei der Stange gehalten", obwohl man wusste das das nur "für den Spass" ist ?


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Ja, mehr als einmal.
Ist aber ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, dass mir das auch schon angetan wurde,
Daran hab ich bis Heute noch zu Nagen. 

Schon mal sowas wie ne freie Beziehung mit 2-3 Damen/Herren über Wochen hinweg
gleichzeitig koordiniert, ohne das die von einander Wind bekommen?


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2011)

Schuldig - hat ca. 2 Monate geklappt. Dann wurd ich unvorsichtig  

Schon mal eine Rose ("Du wollen Rose kaufen?") für ein Mädel/Jungen gekauft?


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

ui krass von dir hätt ich das jetzt echt nich gedacht...

schuldig

gekauft und direkt abgegeben an der kasse... hab nämlich am vorabend meinem opfer auf den hintern gehauen als es gebückt im supermarkt regale eingeräumt hat ^^ war betrunken. die rose diente als entschuldigung 

dich schonmal bei jemandem blamiert den du süß fandest weil du betrunkem warst?


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2011)

Schuldig - bin hin und wieder recht anstrengend ... Normalerweise weiss ich ganz genau, wo was geht. Aber einmal hab ich mich derbe vertan und hab den armen Kerl echt "belästigt"^^Das mir heut noch peinlich...

Schon mal den /die beste Freundin total in die "Pfanne gehauen"? (sprich verleugnet, schlecht gemacht oder hintergangen?)


----------



## Luminesce (11. Januar 2011)

unschudlig

Schonmal in einen Lehrer / eine Lehrerin verknallt gewesen?


----------



## Kizna (11. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig, bisher nur halbpansionierte Rentnerinen und unatraktive Jungspunde als Lehrerin gehabt.


Schonmal beim selbstzubereiteten Essen einer frischen Flamme fast einen Würgeanfall aufgrund des Geschmacks gekriegt, es dann aber pflichtbewusst runtergewürgt und am Ende behauptet, dass du noch nie im Leben etwas besseres probieren durftest?


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht nicht den oder die "beste" wenn man so will, 
aber zum damaligen Zeitpunkt "gute", nun..., 
zweiffellos lastet ein großes schlechtes Gewissen auf meinen dunklen Schultern.


Denke meine mieseste Aktion (an die ich mich noch erinnern kann^^),
-----Wall of Text incoming-----
war (trotz der schlechten Entschuldigung das ich schon ordentlich "weggeschossen" war, 
und ordentlich angetrunken war ich auch^^),
Ihn mit seiner neuen Freundin (die waren da gerade mal 3 oder 4 Wochen zusammen) halb betrogen habe.

Deshalb halb, weil es keinen Se* gab.

Trotzdem halte ich es im nachhinein für ziemlich dreist.
Wir haben bei uns in der Nähe so einen "Berg" mit Wiese, wo im Sommer viele Sauf und Grillpartys stattfinden.

Während er also total besoffen und vermutlich halb im Koma, Oral für Platz für neue Getränke gesorgt hatte,
hab ich mit Ihr in so einem Knietiefen "Planschbecken für Kinder, wo aber nie Kinder drin sind", "halbnackt"
für so ca. 2 Std. ganz schön viel Unfug getrieben.

Ich konnte mich zwar wie schon angedeutet, noch vom Se* abhalten, aber vom Stadium her wäre es durchaus möglich gewesen.

Auf jedenfall lagen wir anschließend auf so einem Vordach in Unterwäsche, weil der Rest total durchnässt war,
und irgendwann kreuzte unser besoffener Freund auf, und "lallte" irgendwas von, er sucht uns seit Stunden.

Er war besoffen genug, um uns zu glauben, dass wir "aus versehen" in dieses Planschbecken gefallen sind, 
und natürlich rein Garnichts vorgefallen war. 
Selbst auf dem Heimweg, als sie sich an misch kuschelte beim Laufen, war er zu besoffen um das zu bemerken.

Und wenn ich so zurück denke und nochmal in dieser Situation wäre, ich muss gestehen, ich würde keine Hemmungen kennen,
und mich nicht zurückhalten.

Ich denke das zählt, um Schuldig zu sein, ihn hintergangen zu haben. 
Was generell Lästern ode Schlecht machen angeht, dass hab ich mir vor nem Jahr nahezu komplett abgewöhnt.
Es gab aber mal ne Zeit, da war ich unglaublich intrigant, muss ich gestehen.


Ein anderer Kumpel von mir, hat aus der Zeit noch heute massive Psychosen,
und sieht selbst in Zufällen die mich betreffen, noch Verschwörungstheorien von mir,
die zum Teil dermaßen abgedreht sind, dass ihn jeder Psychologe sofort einweisen würde.
Dafür muss ich mir zumindest eine Teilschuld eingestehen. 
----end of Wall of Text-----

Edit: War klar das es zwischenposter gibt, wenn ich Romane schreibe,
ich sollte echt aufhören beim schreiben "Menthol-Zigaretten" zu rauchen. 

Na dann antworte ich dem Zwischenposter eben auch:


> Schonmal beim selbstzubereiteten Essen einer frischen Flamme fast einen Würgeanfall aufgrund des Geschmacks gekriegt, es dann aber pflichtbewusst runtergewürgt und am Ende behauptet, dass du noch nie im Leben etwas besseres probieren durftest?



Schuldig, ist auch notwendig, wenn du nicht auf den "Nachtisch" verzichten willst. 

*Schonmal deinen Freund/Freundin mit dessen Freund/Freundin hintergangen, (oder haarscharf dran vorbei geschrammt^^)?*


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (12. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig. Sowas gibt nur Stress, und im schlimmsten Fall beendet man dann nich nur eine Beziehung, sondern auch eine lange Freundschaft.

Schon mal jemanden um Geld gebeten, und auf die Frage wofür es sei gelogen?


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig. Ich leihe mir selten und sehr ungern Geld und wenn, dann bin ich ehrlich.

*Schon mal laut gelacht, als ein kleines Kind hingefallen ist?*


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Schuldig!

Bin zwar keiner, der total Schadenfroh ist,
aber es gab schon Fälle, wo kleine Kinder einfach auf total lustige Weise hinfallen. 
(Natürlich lache ich nicht, wenn das auf dem Asphalt passiert, so mit Verletzung, 
aber auf ner Schwimmbad-Wiese auf sein eigenes Hotdog zum Beispiel, war irrsinnig komisch).

*Schonmal öffentlich am Handy telefoniert/oder so getan, und sich dabei ziemlich deutlich über einen oder mehrere Menschen
in der Umgebung lustig gemacht, so dass sie es hören konnten?*


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig...

Und wenn dann nur über einen, nämlich dich ^^ . Allerdings hadere ich da mit der Bezeichnung "Mensch"...
Paradoxon würde eher passen 

Wohingegen ich dir sowas auch eindeutig zutraue...

Schonmal so getan als wärest du taubstumm, weil dir irgendjemand was aufschwatzen wollte? Zeitungsabo oder sowas? Oder halt um generell einem Gespräch aus dem weg zu gehen


----------



## Resch (25. Januar 2011)

Naja nicht ganz, ich fanng dann immer an zu schreien so : "Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas? Ich versteh Sie so schlecht, könnten Sie das wiederholen?" Das macht man 2Min lang dann will auch keiner mehr mit einen reden^^

Schon mal absichtlich so getan als ob man nicht da wäre, damit man jemand anderen keinen Gefallen tun muss?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (26. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig, ich bin immer so nett, daß ich dann direkt sage, daß ich keinen Bock habe zu helfen.

Schonmal einem Bekannten was geklaut (und wenn es nur ein Feuerzeug war)?


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Januar 2011)

jupp und es war ein Feuerzeug ! Gut geraten Blutsegel :-)

schon mal jemanden gesagt, daß das Essen ganz toll schmeckt und es dann heimlich "entsorgt" ?


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

Neeeiiin unschuldig...

Es war wirklich total lecker, aber mein Hund sah so hungrig aus... 

Schonmal gesagt du wärest auf etwas allergisch damit du es nich essen musstest?


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig-wennich was nicht mag, dann sag ich das auch  


Schon mal beim Bäcker oder Fleischer vorgedrängelt? (also bewusst)


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Januar 2011)

schuldig - sollen die Rentner doch warten oder wann anders einkaufen gehen ! 

schon mal wegen Geiz kein Trinkgeld gegeben obwohl es gut war ?


----------



## Resch (27. Januar 2011)

Nein wenns gut war geb ich immer Trinkgeld, auch wenn ich grad mal nicht viel Geld dabei hab.

Schon mal frühs auf Arbeit angerufen und gesagt man wäre krank obwohl man einfach nur zu Faul zum aufstehen ist?


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Januar 2011)

Schuldig  - wer hat das denn bitte schön noch nicht? Ich mein zumindestens die die länger als 5 jahre arbeiten^^
Schon mal was verbockt  im Job und jemand anderes die Schuld dafür gegeben ?


----------



## Resch (27. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig, geht leider nicht^^ bei uns wird festgehalten wer was gemacht hat xD sonst villeicht schon 

Schon mal jemanden anonym beleidigt?


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Januar 2011)

Unschuldig- ich sag ganz offen meine Meinung (hmm...im Inet bin ich ja anonym unterwegs aber da hab ich noch nie jemanden beleidigt^^)

Schon mal eine Unterschrift gefälscht?


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

Schuldig...

In der 7. Klasse oder so, allerdings nicht sehr erfolgreich... ^^

Schonmal vor Gericht gelogen?


----------



## Gazeran (31. Januar 2011)

Was machen denn nur die Frankfurter o_O
Ich war noch nie vor Gericht, als Offenbacher hehe 


Schonmal "verschlafen"? Also mehr als einmal die Woche oder so xD


----------



## Wolfmania (31. Januar 2011)

verschlafen: schuldig - öfters pro Woche: unschuldig 

Schon mal heimlich n Foto oder Video von jemanden gemacht den man gern mag ?


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Was machen denn nur die Frankfurter o_O



Die Eintracht möchte das die Saison möglicht lange spannend bleibt. Daher wird ab sofort gegen erfolgreiche Teams (Dortmund) gewonnen und gegen erfolglose (HSV, Gladbach verloren). Hannover haben wir aus Mitleid gewinnen lassen da die wie Mainz und Freiburg eh noch einbrechen...


Ja schon oft. Aber ganz normale halt. Weil spontane, unerwartete Fotos die derjenige nich peilt einfach die besten sind... 

Schonmal beim Sex gefilmt/ fotografiert?


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig- ich find, da sollt man die Profis dranlassen  

Schon mal in einem Jahr mehr als 10 Kilo zu- oder abgenommen?


----------



## Phash (1. Februar 2011)

unschuldig

schonmal in einen öffentlichen Mülleimer gekotzt?


----------



## Keelin20 (1. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig. Wieso Eimer wenn die Wiese viel Großer is xD?

Schon mal Spielzeug mit Chinaböllern in die Luft gejagt?


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig - nur Briefkästen...

Schonmal jemandem ne falsche Nummer gesagt, weil du nicht wolltest das er deine richtige hat?


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig, ich kann meine sowieso nicht auswendig und sag immer "gib mir deine" - da hat man das Problem dann nicht.

Schonmal vergessen das Handy über Nacht auf lautlos zu stellen um dann alle vollzujammern das es dich ständig weckt? x_X


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig 

Schon mal im Handy vom Partner geschnüffelt?


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Februar 2011)

unschuldig

schon mal was gekauft was du eigentlich nicht gebraucht hast, aber du bist eben gerade dran vorbei gelaufen?


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig - Gehe einfach davon aus das niemand so doof is und irgendwas verdächtiges drin hat... auch wenn man irgendwie immer wieder davon hört...

schonmal jemanden absichtlich eifersüchtig gemacht?


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig, wahrscheinlich weil ich selber nicht eifersüchtig bin und es daher irgendwie unsinnig finde. /edit: Jedenfalls nicht absichtlich, passiert ist es wohl schon.

Hast du Vorurteile gegenüber Szenen und bist entsprechenden Personen gegenüber dann skeptisch?


----------



## Keelin20 (2. Februar 2011)

Schuldig.

Schomal ein ganzes Blatt mit einem Textmarker angemalt?


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig - das aber ja auch doof^^

Schon mal jemanden angemalt, die Haare frisiert oder sonst wie "verschönert", als der gerade im "Vollrausch" geschlafen hat?
so in etwa ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keelin20 (2. Februar 2011)

Schuldig. Hab ner Freundin nach nem Streit 2 Hörner auf die Stirn gemalt als sie auf dem Sofa schlief.
Fand sie erst lustig, beim wegwaschen nicht mehr weils ein Wasserfester Stift war xD
Mit viiiiiiel Schruben gings dann weg dann war ihre Haut so rot wie die Hölle 

Schon mal in einer Nudelsuppe Gummibären reingemacht und das dann gegessen?


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2011)

im Gesicht eines "Opfers" haben wir schon mal was gemacht, also schuldig *grins* 

schon mal ein Etikett eines Artikels abgemacht und ein günstigeres draufgeklebt ??


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2011)

Keelin20 schrieb:


> Schuldig. Hab ner Freundin nach nem Streit 2 Hörner auf die Stirn gemalt als sie auf dem Sofa schlief.
> Fand sie erst lustig, beim wegwaschen nicht mehr weils ein Wasserfester Stift war xD
> Mit viiiiiiel Schruben gings dann weg dann war ihre Haut so rot wie die Hölle
> 
> Schon mal in einer Nudelsuppe Gummibären reingemacht und das dann gegessen?



hmpf Vorposter war schneller - also hierzu: unschuldig was soll ich Gummibärchen in eine Nudelsuppe reintun ? Wie kommt man denn auf sowas ?? 
schon mal ein Etikett eines Artikels abgemacht und ein günstigeres draufgeklebt ??


----------



## Keelin20 (2. Februar 2011)

@Wolfmania: Man kommt auf so nen Unsinn wenn man wettet lol

Zu deiner Frage: Schuldig. Schonmal versucht ja. Is aber aufgefallen xD

Schon mal jemanden anderen in die Pfanne gehauen um selber kein Ärger zu bekommen?


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2011)

schuldig denn die Person konnte ich einfach nicht ab da mußte sie als Sündenbock herhalten !

schon mal beim Versuch, an der Ampel gegen ein anderes Auto schneller zu sein und dabei das Auto abgewürgt ? Hatten wir gestern abend bei nem Kumpel mit seinem GTI und wir hinten drin, der hat das geschafft, wir haben ihn dann die ganze Zeit mit aufgezogen...


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig - Hab in meinem Leben genau 1x ein Auto abgewürgt und das war in der allerersten Fahrstunde beim ersten mal anfahren genau dieses eine mal und danach nie wieder das weiß ich zu 1000% glaubts mir oder nich 
(und ich fahre keine automatik)

Schonmal absichtlich gaaaanz langsam gefahren weil der hintermann so drängelt


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Februar 2011)

Japp-aber glaub ich nur einmal, weil eigentl. bin ich die die drängelt *brummmm....*^^

Hast Du bereits ein Tattoo?


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Februar 2011)

unschuldig - hat mich noch nie interessiert

schon mal bei einem wichtigen Termin gewesen (Behörde, Vorstellungsgespräch, Hochzeit...) und dann gemerkt, daß Deine Kleidung dreckig ist (Fleck oder so) ?


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

hm nö unschuldig... da achtet man doch drauf...

obwohl stimmt... "mann" riecht ja nur an der kleidung um zu gucken ob man sie noch anziehen kann... 


Schonmal in einer richtig unpassenden Situation nen Lachanfall bekommen und nich mehr aufhören können?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2011)

Schuldig.

Passiert mir in der Schule manchmal, wenn ich entweder irgendetwas unglaublich makaberes einfach lustig finde oder in unpassenden Situationen an was lustiges denken muss.

Schonmal auf Glatteis ausgerutscht und hingeflogen?


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Februar 2011)

Schuldig- mich mit dem Fahrrad langgemacht =( ...ein kleiner Trost war, dass mich dabei keiner gesehen hat^^

Schon mal was gebrochen gehabt? (also Hand , Fuß, o. ä.)


----------



## Luminesce (3. Februar 2011)

Ne zum Glück nicht, aber immer wieder ne Zerrung weil ich mich beim Sport ungern aufwärme. Vor allem beim Leichtathletik, da hatte ich sogar mal einen Muskelfaserriss -.-...



Schonmal eine Diät gemacht?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig - außer Fasten geöhrt dazu. Das hat bei mir aber als einen anderen Grund als Gewicht zu verlieren.

Schonmal jemanden mit einem stumpfen Gegenstand geschlagen?


----------



## Avolus (4. Februar 2011)

Schuldig - Das war aber mehr ein Wurf mit einem Teller.

Schonmal jemanden in's Gesicht "gepupst"?


----------



## Soladra (5. Februar 2011)

unschuldig. Und warum hast du die Frage geändert? o,0


Schon mal an deinem Haustier die Wut über jemadnen ausgelassen (Beschimpfung, Schubbsen)?


----------



## Luminesce (5. Februar 2011)

Neiiinn , die sind viel zu süss.

Schonmal in der Schule sitzen geblieben?


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig - Ich hab die dritte Klasse übersprungen und mich später ohne zu lernen bis zum Abi durchgewunden - hätte ich mal lieber gelernt 


Schonmal ein Tier überfahren?


----------



## Gfiti (6. Februar 2011)

Schuldig, der arme kleine Fuchs :/ Naja am Auto is noch alles ganz, is noch nicht lang her.


Schonmal Notdienst/Polizei/Feuerwehr am Telefon verarscht?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig - Allerdings hat bei uns im Ort das mal jemand mit der Feuerwehr am ersten April gemacht. Man kann sich ja dann vorstellen, wie es für ihn ausgegangen ist....

Schonmal den Wunsch geäußert, dass jemand aus deinem privaten Umfeld zur Hölle fahren soll?


----------



## Soladra (6. Februar 2011)

Schuldig^^ an mehrfachem vergehen sogar 

Schon mal jemanden zitiert, um ihn in die Pfanne zu hauen?


----------



## ego1899 (6. Februar 2011)

Schuldig

"Was? Mir hat er aber gesagt er ist bei der *weiblicher Vorname*... Komisch"

Jemanden beim fremdgehen verpetzt weil er überall rumerzählte er wär immer bei mir tztz...

Schonmal jemanden mit Sex-Entzug bestraft und wenn ja wie lange ^^

(irgendwie schaffe ich es immer bei allen Fragen wo ich richtig was zu erzählen hätte nicht online zu sein ^^ )

@Soladra: Schubst du etwa deine Haustiere? xD


----------



## Luminesce (7. Februar 2011)

Schuldig - Meinen Ex für glaub ca. 1 woche xD, war aber zu seinem Wohl. Er hatte einfach keinen Bock eine wichtige Arbeit für seine Ausbildung zu schreiben, als ich ihm mit dem Sex Entzug drohte war die Arbeit komischerweise innert 5 Tagen gemacht .

Schonmal ein Rollenspiel im Bett ausprobiert?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig

An dem Tag, an dem ich eine finde die dazu bereit ist muss ich nen Verlobungsring kaufen... 


Hast du schonmal Lambada getanzt.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig - Mal abgesehen davon das ich nich tanzen kann würd ich's sowieso nich tun weil ich's dämlich finde und mir dabei auch so vorkomme... ^^

Schonmal absichtlich jemanden betrunken gemacht? Aus welchen Gründen auch immer... ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Schuldig. Ich wollte ihn anmalen. Hat funktioniert.

Schonmal was kaputt gemacht und dich dabei so dermaßen geärgert das du dir selbst wehgetan hast? Wand gehauen, iwas getreten oder so? :>


----------



## Resch (8. Februar 2011)

Schuldig...als ich meine Auto Felge angeschrammt habe, hab ich aus Wut erstmal gegen den Bordstein getreten und musste danach erst ma nen Tag humpeln weils so sche**e weh getan hat.^^


Schon mal einem Freund/in gesagt man hätte schon was vor, weil man auf die Person grad keine lust hatte?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (8. Februar 2011)

Schuldig.

Schonmal etwas jemand anderes zu liebe gegessen, was du eigtl. gar nich magst und dich später übergeben?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Halb schuldig, hab schonmal was gegessen was ich total nicht gut fand - übergeben musst ich mich allerdings nicht.
Hab ihr nachher aber auch vorsichtig gesagt wie sie es hätte richtig gemacht (Zimt ist ein sehr gefährliches Gewürz) :>

Bist du nen eifersüchtiger Mensch?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

hm unschuldig würd ich sagen...

solange man mir nicht nen triftigen grund gibt eigentlich so gar nich...

schonmal nen orgasmus vorgettäuscht? 

(hm naja männer wohl kaum aber mir fällt nix anderes ein ^^ )
nur ein witz dazu :

warum täuschen frauen ihren orgasmus vor?



Spoiler



weil sie denken das es den mann interessiert


----------



## Miss Mojo (11. Februar 2011)

Schuldig. 

Schon mal jemandem ein Getränk ins Gesicht gekippt?


----------



## Soladra (13. Februar 2011)

Schuldig 

@ego nee bin im "wir lieben Tiere"-verein

Hast du ein heimliches Kuscheltier aus Kindertagen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig. Aber ich kann mich zumindest noch daran erinnern ^^

Hast du schonmal ein unmoralisches Angebot angenommen?


----------



## Soladra (13. Februar 2011)

öhm...definiere unmoralisch? xD


ich geb die frage weiter


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2011)

Da ich generell nie was Angeboten bekomme kann ich beruhigt nein sagen.

Hast du schonmal jemanden geschlagen/getreten ohne es zu wollen? Also z.B. als Reflex oder durch eine ungünstige Ausgangssituation?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Februar 2011)

Das passiert mir beim Fußball andauernd...

Schonmal jemanden völlig fremdes auf der Straße angehalten, weil du dachtest es wäre jemand den du kennst?


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Februar 2011)

schuldig, schon ein paar mal passiert - was sehen manche Menschen auch so gleich aus ?? :-)

Schon mal jemanden besucht und dort aus Versehen was kaputt gemacht und versucht es zu vertuschen ?


----------



## Resch (15. Februar 2011)

Schuldig, hab mal so eine dämliche Weihnachtsdecko kaput gemacht....hab sie einfach umgedreht xD

Schon mal jemanden zu einer Straftat angestiftet?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2011)

Oh ja nicht nur einmal. Und es hat SPASS gemacht 
Schonmal jemanden richtig gehasst UND auch gezeigt das du ihn richtig hasst? [Wir reden hier nicht von "Nicht mögen" sondern "Hassen"]


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (16. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig.

Schonmal sich übergeben und gleichzeitig uriniert?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig! Obwohl, ich hatte da mal ne ganz fiese Magen-Darm Geschichte, damals in Ägypten.... 

Schon mal nach jemanden etwas geworfen?


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Unschuldig! Obwohl, ich hatte da mal ne ganz fiese Magen-Darm Geschichte, damals in Ägypten....


Oh ja war 2x dort und 2x hatte mein Vater das auch - die Rache der Pharaonen - naja ich will da eh nicht mehr hin - ich sag nur Cairo mit die schmutzigste Stadt die ich kenne - schade um die schöne Kultur !

btt: schuldig, aber nur Schneebälle !

Schon mal jemand "zurechtgewiesen", weil er/sie Müll auf die Straße geworfen hat ? (das ist eins meiner Hobbies mich da übertrieben aufzuregen wenn ich jemand sehe der das macht - so geil xD - ab besten wenn noch Kinder dabei sind dann fühlen die sich sooo schuldig)


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig. 

Schonmal jemand anderen's Arbeit als die eigene ausgegeben? Wenn ja bei welcher gelegenheit?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

schuldig - mach ich auch gern 

was noch toller is: 
halbstarken im bus sagen das sie ihre affenmusik ausmachen sollen 

schonmal harte drogen genommen?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2011)

Schuldig- gab mal eine Zeit, da konnt ich ohne gar keinen Spass mehr auf parties haben  

Schon mal Telefonsex gehabt?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

wieder was was ich dir nich zugetraut hätte... ^^

unschuldig - find das dämlich und muss eh nur lachen 

schonmal jemanden um geld beschissen?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. Februar 2011)

Schuldig. Wenn ich früher von meinen Eltern Geld für Anziehsachen brauchte, hab ich immer mehr veranschlagt als nötig war, um mir noch irgendwas anderes zu kaufen.

Schonmal in nen Hudehaufen getreten, und die Schuhe dann auf der Fußmatte des Nachbarn gereinigt?


----------



## Deanne (18. Februar 2011)

Nope. Das ist einfach eklig und meine direkten Nachbarn sind sehr nett, das würde ich nicht machen.

Schon mal in der Öffentlichkeit die Hose heruntergelassen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Februar 2011)

Nein, ich bin nicht exhibitionistisch veranlagt (auch nicht wenn ich besoffen bin).

Schonmal die Arbeit eines anderen als deine eigene ausgegeben und dabei erwischt worden (Plagiatsvorwurf)?


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2011)

Da bin ich unschuldig. Außer gelegentlichem Spicken und einmal den Bio-Ordner auf der Schultoilette versteckt, um in der Klausur aufs Klo zu verschwinden und drin zu spicken, hab ich nix gemacht und bin auch nie dabei erwischt worden. Nicht einmal, als wir in Physik 2 verschiedene Tests hatten und ich komplett ALLES bei meinem Nachbarn abgeschrieben hab - er hat eine 1+ bekommen und ich war der festen Überzeugung, ich bekäme eine 6... Tja, mein 1+-Test liegt heute noch bei mir im Schrank 

Edit: Wer weiß, vielleicht stehen in meiner Doktorarbeit ja auch über 80 Zitate ohne Quellennachweis 

Schonmal absichtlich etwas kaputt gemacht, um jemandem Anderen zu schaden?


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Februar 2011)

Schuldig! Als Kind hab ich aus unerklärlichen Gründen meinem kleinen Bruder gerne die Süßigkeiten zerdrückt (vllt, weil ich meine schon gegessen hatte und er seine noch hatte?) 

Hast du schonmal wem essen vom Teller geklaut, als dieser nicht hingesehen hat?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2011)

Schuldig und nicht nur beim wegschauen. Sowas mach ich immer wieder, aber nur bei Leuten, bei denen ich weiß, dass es nicht böse endet.

Hast du dich schonmal verletzt, als du jemand anderen verletzten wolltest (physisch)?


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Februar 2011)

Schuldig. Beim Rugby-Spielen in der Schule früher hab ich mir mal bei nem Tackling den Rücken ausgerenkt...das war nicht schön 

Bist du schonmal länger (min. 2-3 Wochen) im Krankenhaus gewesen (nicht als Besucher)?


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig - War eigentlich noch nie im Krankenhaus, und wenn nich mit Aufenthalt...

Schonal jemandem absichtlich den Weg falsch erklärt?


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Februar 2011)

Schuldig- nachdem mich in Bielefeld jemand einmal um die Stadt gelotst hat! mach ich das nun mit jedem Autofahrer, der mich nach dem Weg fragt und das Kennzeichen BI hat. Ich weiß, Sippenhaft ist nicht ok...befriedigt mich aber auf eine diabolische Art  


Schon mal in der Diskothek eingeschlafen?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. Februar 2011)

Unschuldig. Wenn ich müde werde geh ich nach Hause zum Schlafen... sofern ich nich auf dem Heimweg einschlafe.

Schonmal (von der Polizei) verhaftet worden?


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

äähm ja schuldig...

aber nur 1x!  ^^

hast du schonmal heimlich das haustier eines bekannten geärgert und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Kuya (23. Februar 2011)

nunja schon, aber nicht so "kreativ" wie du! 


Auf einer Klassenfahrt, hab ich die schwarzfellige Katze des "Hauseigentümers" wo unsere Schlafgemächer waren, in einem Anfall von Langeweile und Kreativität, bei Nacht und Nebel komplett umfrisiert.
Das hat mich 'ne ganze Tube Haargel (war eh nicht meine^^) und bald 20 Minuten meiner Zeit gekostet, aber das wars wert.
Hab dafür gesorgt, dass das Fell am ganzen Körper abstand (wie bei nem Igel), und auf dem Kopf hatte sie einen Mini-Irokesen. 

Leider konnte ich das gemecker des Besitzers bei unserer Lehrerin nicht hören, weil wir derweil draußen aufmarschieren sollten.
Die hat uns natürlich aufmarschieren lassen weil sie wollte, dass sich der Schuldige meldet, ich hab nichtswissend reagiert, und mich dann als sie uns "das Geschehen erläuterte" und wir die Katze sehen konnten
schön Schadenfroh und überrascht benommen. und die Aktion noch als "Total Genial" gelobt. 

Da der Schuldige nicht "auffindbar" war, wurden wir die restlichen Tage der Woche alle Nachts in die Zimmer eingeschlossen. 

Die Frisur stand übrigens am nächsten Tag noch immer 1A.
Ich wär wohl ein guter Stylist geworden. 


Ach und Ego? wolltest du dich nicht melden?
Ich kann dich dank meines kaputten Telefons leider nur mit Olli-Haas-Free-SMS bombadieren. 

*
Schonmal einen kompletten Arbeitstag total zugedröhnt auf Alkohol, Medikamenten, oder "anderen Substanzen" zugebracht, und trotzdem noch die Topleistung des ganzen Teams erbracht?
*


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

In meinen Sicherheitsdienst Zeiten war das so ziemlich jeder Tag so 
Da ging das allerdings auch. Bei 12 Stunden rumsitzen jede Nacht ging das auch nich anders ^^

Schonmal jemanden stundenlang etwas suchen lassen obwohl du gemau wusstest wo es war? Ort, Gegenstand, etc.

@ Kuya: Hab dich ja um ne SMS gebeten, hab noch keine erhalten ^^

Meld mich morgen bring dann meinen Rechner mit...


----------



## Kuya (23. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Schonmal jemanden stundenlang etwas suchen lassen obwohl du gemau wusstest wo es war? Ort, Gegenstand, etc.
> 
> @ Kuya: Hab dich ja um ne SMS gebeten, hab noch keine erhalten ^^
> 
> Meld mich morgen bring dann meinen Rechner mit...



_Ok, Du du hast es ja nicht anders gewollt hihi, SMS ist unterwegs!_ 

btT: 

Ja meine Mutter in meinem elterlichen Wohnsitz seinerzeit, dass Telefon (immer wieder und wieder).
Sie wollte halt unbedingt unterbinden, dass "wir" Handygespräche führen, und hat deswegen immer alle 3 Telefone "kontrollieren und beherbergen" wollen.
Ich hatte eins davon (meistens das stylischste und modernste" lautlos unter meinem Kopfkissen" versteckt, und auf ihre Anfragen immer mit: 
"...was weiß ich, wo du dein Zeug hinverschlampt hast!?" in kombination mit "...brauch ich nicht, hab Internet!" geantwortet.

...Kausalität eben... 

Schonmal was Kaputt gemacht, und die Schuld auf Jemand anderen abgewälzt?


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Februar 2011)

Schuldig- bestimmt schon öfters *flöt* Kann mich aber nur an das eine Mal erinnern, wo mir der Kaffeebecher aus der Hand gerutscht ist und auf dem Boden aufsteissterte und so die Bürodecke mit Kaffeetropfen dekoriert hat...muss wohl ein Kunde gewesen sein *hust*...

Schon mal jemanden vor die Füsse gek.tzt?


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Februar 2011)

Ja, mir selbst.

Simon oder Budi?


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Februar 2011)

Höh? Falscher Thread?!


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle einfach ignorieren, so wie immer


----------



## Kuya (24. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja, mir selbst.
> 
> Simon oder Budi?





Ellesmere schrieb:


> Höh? Falscher Thread?!





ego1899 schrieb:


> Deathstyle einfach ignorieren, so wie immer



gz... Deathstyle... und wieder hast du einen Thread an die Wand gefahren, ich kanns jetzt wieder rausreißen. 
ich unterstelle dir jetzt einfach mal das du das mit Absicht machst, (die Alternative wäre nämlich das du einfach ein wenig bescheuert bist). 


*Schonmal unbedingt "Etwas" oder "Jemanden" haben wollen, und nach langem Kampf dann auch bekommen,
aber dann gemerkt, dass man "das" oder "den/die" eigentlich garnicht wirklich wollte, sondern sich nur nach der Herausforderung verzehrt hat? *


----------



## Hackseputt (25. Februar 2011)

Nö, bin ich zu faul zu XDD

Hast du schonmal jemanden auf heftig-unlustige Weise verarscht ?


----------



## Resch (9. März 2011)

Nein, bzw. kann ich mich an nichts wirklich "heftiges" erinnern.

Schon mal jemanden etwas schlechtes über denjenigen ins Gesicht gesagt was nicht stimmte? z.B. das seine Frisur beschuert wäre aber eigentlich ganz gut aussieht, das er sich scheisse gekauft hat es aber nicht so ist.....


----------



## Alux (9. März 2011)

Unschuldig- Ich bin viel zu ehrlich -.-

Schonmal von innen nen Motorrad/Mopedhelm angekotzt?


----------



## ego1899 (10. März 2011)

Um Gottes Willen nein! Ich zieh doch keine Helme auf was is dann mit meiner Frisur 

Schonmal harte Drogen genommen und wenn ja welche?


----------



## Deathstyle (10. März 2011)

Was heißt denn bitte schonwieder, eh.. <.< MIMIMI!

Öhmn was sindn harte Drogen? Das hart müsste man definieren? Also wenn Gras, MDMA und Speed dazu zählen: ja.

Schonmal das Gefühl gehabt jemanden unbedingt schlagen zu müssen, mehrmals und gefüllt mit Bosheit?


----------



## Resch (10. März 2011)

Täglich, da die DUmmheit der Menschen schier unendlich ist habe ich dieses Gefühl sehr oft^^ Aber ich bin ja ein "ruihger Mensch" xD ich kann das unterdrücken.

Schon mal jemand mit Absicht angespuckt so das er es nciht merkt?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. März 2011)

Nö- ich finde Spucke, Rotze, Schleim ist so ziemlich das ekligste was es gibt  

Dich schonmal selbst verletzt? (Absichtlich! das andere ist schon klar  )


----------



## Miss Mojo (11. März 2011)

Ja, aus Wut. 


Schon mal fremdgegangen?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. März 2011)

Nein, werde ich auch nie tun :f
Ich finde das ist das schlimmste was man seinem Partner antun kann - abgesehen davon hab ich genug Eier um mit meiner Freundin schluss zu machen wenns nichtmehr läuft und ich meine ne andere knallen zu müssen.

Mein Cousin hat mir gestern was über einen behindertem im Internet erzählt und ich musste erstmal 5 Minuten beherzt lachen bevor er weiter erzählen konnte, das war ziemlich fies und nicht sehr taktvoll.
Schonmal über sowas gelacht, obwohl man ja weiß das es nicht sonderlich nett ist?


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2011)

Schuldig. Ich lache über viele Witze, die andere für absolut geschmacklos halten. Und das, obwohl ich eigentlich ein sehr netter und mitfühlender Mensch bin. 
Naja, meinen Humor betrifft das wohl weniger. 

Schon mal die Nase geputzt und das Ergebnis danach interessiert betrachtet?


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Schuldig. Das ist wichtig, um zu wissen ob ich eine Erkältung habe, oder ob es eher Heuschnupfen ist. Sieht man gut an der Farbe, aber will das jetzt hier nicht genauer ausführen.

Schon einmal bei offenem Fenster die Heizung laufen lassen?


----------



## TrollJumper (11. März 2011)

Schuldig. Die armen Eisbären 

Bist du schonmal in der Schule/ auf der Arbeit eingeschlafen und vom Lehrer/Chef geweckt worden?


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Schuldig. War in Geschichte in der 10. Ein Klassenkamerad hielt ein Referat, leider hatte der das überhaupt nicht drauf. Keinen Augenkontakt, keine visuellen Darstellungen, nur stumpfes Aufzählen von Namen und Daten. Alle in der Klasse lagen irgendwie mit dem Kopf auf dem Tisch, also hab ich das auch gemacht. Irgendwann weckten mich meine Banknachbarn. Ich durfte den Unterricht vorzeitig verlassen und bekam eine 6 in diesem Halbjahr in der Eponote. Ich hab mich leider erfolgslos dagegen gewehrt, weil scheinbar durch einen Fehltritt alle guten Leistungen vernichtet werden.

Naja, fürs Abi und Jura-Studium hats trotzdem gereicht.


Schon mal einem Haustier aus Zorn (also nicht aus pädagogischen Gründen) wehgetan, weil es nicht gehorchen wollte?


----------



## Alux (11. März 2011)

Unschuldig hab leider kein Haustier

schonmal mal voll fett bei der arbeit/schule erschienen?


----------



## MoJoe779 (11. März 2011)

Unschuldig

Schonmal geninjat in WoW ?


----------



## ego1899 (15. März 2011)

nööö... aber hab auch 2 jahre nich mehr gespielt und erst vor 2 wochen wieder angefangen... ^^
also uuuunschuldig...

(voll fett in der schule erschienen?! is das wieder dummen-slang oder wie? : D was soll das heißen?)

in wow schonmal nen lowie übertrieben lang geganked? einfach aus langeweile? ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2011)

Da ich kein WoW-Spiele kann ich ganz klar sagen: Unschuldig!

Schonmal vor Wut Sachbeschädigung begangen? Also öffentliches Eigentum beschädigt?


----------



## Resch (16. März 2011)

Aus wut nicht, eher aus Trunkenheit :-P Aber das ist schon lange her und war auch ziemlich Dämlich, aber was macht man nicht alles wenn man jung und betrunken ist :-P

Schonmal wissentlich zuviel Wechselgeld angenommen und nichts gesagt?


----------



## Alion (16. März 2011)

Schuldig. Das war der günstigste Long Island Ice tTee meines Lebens. Das ding hat 16CHF gekostet. Ich geb der Barfrau ein 20er und sie gibt mir 2x 2Chf und einer 10er Note. 5dl Long Island Ice Tee für 6CHF. 

Schon mal die Schule geschwänzt / blau gemacht und dabei erwischt worden?


----------



## Alux (16. März 2011)

Unschuldig ich schlaf lieber in der Schule als zu schwänzen und die besten Bars haben eh erst am Abend offen

schonmal den Führerschein wegen einer Gesetzesübertretung verloren?


----------



## Resch (17. März 2011)

Nö, hab seit meinen 6Jahren des Fahrens nicht mal eine Verkehrskontrolle gehabt, nur 2 Abstandsunterschreitungen^^

Schon mal über jemanden ein fieses Gerücht verbreitet?


----------



## jeef (19. März 2011)

Unschludig : Mich interessieren andere Menschen sowenig das mir das nicht in den Sinn kommen könnte^^

Schonmal im Supermarkt oder in einen anderen Laden, ein Produkt in einem anderen versteckt,so das du nur eins bezahlen musstest^^ ?


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

Unschuldig.

Schon mal im Buro / in der Schule wärend der Arbeits / Schulzeit geschlafen?


----------



## ego1899 (22. März 2011)

Joa auf der Arbeit... war im Sicherheitsdienst da geht das ^^

Schonmal stockbesoffen Auto gefahren?


----------



## Alux (22. März 2011)

Unschuldig...außer wenn Mopeds auch zählen

Schonmal aus Versehen ne größere Sachbeschädigung begangen?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. März 2011)

Unschuldig, außer man betrachtet eingeschlagene Glasscheiben als größere Sachbeschädigung.

Schonmal irgendwelche Dokumente gefälscht?


----------



## Alion (23. März 2011)

Wenn die Unterschrift des Vaters auf einer versemmelten Prüfung zählt dann ja. Schuldig  
Ansonsten noch nie.

Schon mal im Schwimmbad ins Becken gepinkelt?


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2011)

Schuldig, da war ich etwa 2 

Hast du schonmal jemanden angemalt oder so, als er schlief?


----------



## LeWhopper (28. März 2011)

Unschuldig

Schon mal länger als eine Stunde auf der Toilette verbracht?


----------



## Alux (28. März 2011)

Schuldig, ich hab mal ne House Party gemacht... das Badezimmer/Klo war in nem verdammt üblen Zustand und ich bin 2 1/1h drin gewesen bis es wieder normal war 

schonmal nen richtig peinlichen aussetzer geschoben?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. März 2011)

Schuldig.

Schon mal einen Straßenfeger beleidigt?


----------



## ego1899 (1. April 2011)

Unschuldig...

Denn das wär ziemlich arm... Schonmal von ner Reinugungskraft beleidigt worden?
Oder angeschnauzt, etc? ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (1. April 2011)

Nö- komisch gucken war das höchste  

Schon mal Fahrerflucht begangen? Also ein Auto angerempelt oder die Laterne, o. ä. ? Was kleines halt^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. April 2011)

Zählt das auch mit dem Fahrrad? Wenn ja, schuldig... >.>

Schon mal die Idee eines anderen als die eigene ausgegeben?


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

Unschuldig

Schonmal vor Gericht gewesen?


----------



## Jordin (3. April 2011)

Schuldig.

Schonmal jemanden Weihnachten versaut?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. April 2011)

Schuldig.

Schon mal schwarzen Tee geraucht?


----------



## Valdrasiala (4. April 2011)

Unschuldig.

Schonmal währned der Arbeitszeit in Foren gestöbert? *unschuldig-pfeif*


----------



## NamenloserHeld (4. April 2011)

schuldig *nervös-über-die-schullter-gugg*

schonmal seinen Lebenslauf "aufgebessert"?


----------



## Jordin (5. April 2011)

Schuldig!

Schon mal einen "Hello Kitty"-Artikel gekauft - für sich selbst?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. April 2011)

Unschuldig.

Schon mal dem Ordnungsamt davon gerannt?


----------



## Alux (5. April 2011)

Unschuldig

Sich schonmal ne Verfolgungsjagd mit der Polizei geliefert?


----------



## NamenloserHeld (5. April 2011)

unschuldig

schon mal von jmd auf der Straße , der einem anscheinend kennt in freundschaftlichen small-talk verwickelt worden und sich im nachhinein soetwas gedacht wie ... WTF wer war denn das???


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. April 2011)

Das passiert mir ständig... - Schuldig!

Schon mal absichtlich einen Fremden gegrüßt, um zu schauen wie er reagiert?


----------



## Ellesmere (7. April 2011)

Schuldig...eine der Dinge, die mein Bruder mir beigebracht  Liebe Grüsse auch an dieser Stelle^^

Schon mal jemanden eine Backpfeife gegeben?


----------



## Alux (7. April 2011)

Definitiv SCHULDIG

Schonmal nem Touristen den Weg extra falsch beschrieben?


----------



## Jordin (7. April 2011)

Schuldig!


Schon mal die Autotür aufgerissen, als sich ein Radfahrer vorbeimogeln wollte?


----------



## Alux (7. April 2011)

Unschuldig.. außer es zählt wenn man der Radfahrer is dens dann hinschmeißt.

Schonmal aus Spaß was total unlogisches gemacht.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. April 2011)

Schuldig, Serientäter und einfach unverbesserlich ^^

Hast du dich schonmal über dich selbst lustig gemacht?


----------



## Alux (7. April 2011)

Schuldig, Serientäter^^ 

Schon mehr als 50 Dinge angefangen und nie beendet? (nein nicht sowas wie atmen oder leben).


----------



## Resch (14. April 2011)

Unschuldig, zumindest fällt es mir schwer nur annähernd so viele aufzuzählen.

Schon mal jemanden aus versehen beim Sex gestört?^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. April 2011)

Unschuldig! ...und froh drüber. 

Schon mal lange mit jemandem zusammen gewesen, obwohl er/sie total genervt hat?


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

Unschuldig

Schonmal aus eigener Dummheit nen größeren Schaden im eigenen Haus/eigener Wohnung verursacht?


----------



## Asayur (17. Mai 2011)

Schuldig, man hätte mich beinahe geköpft wegen dem Brandloch in der Couch und auf dem Küchentisch *gg*

Schonmal einen ganz wichtigen Termin verschlafen und dann eine blöde Ausrede erfunden?


----------



## Fröstler (18. Mai 2011)

Unschuldig 

Schonmal vor Angst in die Hose gekackert? ^^


----------



## Resch (18. Mai 2011)

Unschuldig, habs bis jetzt immer aus klo geschafft :-/

Schon mal jemanden in irgend einer Art und Weise betrogen?


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Sehr schuldig.

Schonmal eine besoffene Person,die du näher kennst, ausgenützt?


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

schuldig, allerdings nicht "wirklich" ausgenutzt, sondern eher für kleine Närreteien zur allgemeinen Belustigung verleitet.

Schonmal eine andere Person absichtlich betrunken gemacht, um Sie für den Rest des Abends ruhig zu stellen?


----------



## charly-sue (27. Juli 2011)

schuldig... gewisse leute sind unerträglich wenn die nüchtern sind....

Hast du dir jemals mutantrinken müssen um etwas zu machen?


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

Schuldig ;D
Hast du schonmal so getan als wärst du besoffen?


----------



## Delso (27. Juli 2011)

Unschuldig !

Warum sollte man so tun ? 

Um beim Thema zu bleiben : Schonmal betrunken in ein Auto gekotzt?


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

Definitiv unschuldig! Das arme Auto

Schonmal den Kellner angebrüllt und das Essen zurückgehen lassen?


----------



## Deck5 (1. August 2011)

Definitiv Unschuldig

Schon mal nen Spiel gekauft und nachher zurückgegeben weil es einem nicht gefällt??(oder zumindest versucht)


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. August 2011)

Neee, Unschuldig. Bevor ich die zurückbring, gammeln die Spiele irgendwo in meinem Zimmer rum bis ich sie dann trotzdem irgendwann aus Langeweile weiterspiele 

Schonmal den persönlichen Hangover 3 erlebt? (Sprich, du weißt nicht mehr alles vom Vorabend/Filmriss) ?


----------



## Delso (1. August 2011)

Unschuldig.

Ich bin ein genetisch gesegneter Mensch was den Alkohol angeht , ich hatte noch nie einen Filmriss , und hab vielleicht 1 von 10 mal nen Kater wenn ich saufe, liegt bei uns in der Familie.

Schonmal auf der Arbeit dem neuen Auszubildenen einen fiesen "Einweihungs"Streich gespielt? (wo doch heute 1. August ist)


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. August 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> Schonmal auf der Arbeit dem neuen Auszubildenen einen fiesen "Einweihungs"Streich gespielt? (wo doch heute 1. August ist)



Schuldig, der ist tatsächlich zur IT-Abteilung gegangen und wollte von denen 3 Meter WLAN-Kabel haben... Was für ein Trottel.

Schonmal in einem Restaurant Pfeffer- und Salzstreuer aufgedreht und den Deckel lose draufgelegt, damit der Gast nach Dir viel Spaß damit hat?


----------



## Sethia (1. August 2011)

*unschuldig guck*

***

Schonmal irgendeine Hilfe für einen Kollegen mit der Begründung, du hättest gerade selbst zu viel zu tun, abgelehnt obwohl du sinnlos im Internet surfst?


----------



## Kuya (3. August 2011)

hochgradig Schuldig.^^
"..nein tut mir Leid, ich kann dir leider nicht helfen diese schwierige Akte zu bearbeiten, weil (ich gerade sehr angestrengt den Flipperrekord des anderen Teamleiters knacken muss"). 

"ich würde dir ja gerne den Bearbeitungsprozess erklären, aber leider muss ich unbedingt (mit zwei Arbeitskolleginnen einen Zigarettenmarathon rauchen gehen, über belangloses Zeug Smalltalken und ungeniert rumflirten)".

Schonmal Büromaterial auf der Arbeit angefordert was Bestände auffüllen soll, die dir eigentlich "nur Zuhause" ausgegangen sind?


----------



## Sethia (4. August 2011)

Absolut schuldig....

"Wie? Solche Tacker haben wir doch garnicht!" "Doch doch... ist noch aus dem alten Bestand, da warst du noch garnicht hier!"

*****

Schonmal bewusst die Schuld auf jemand anderen geschoben?


----------



## Kuya (5. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Absolut schuldig....
> 
> "Wie? Solche Tacker haben wir doch garnicht!" "Doch doch... ist noch aus dem alten Bestand, da warst du noch garnicht hier!"
> 
> ...



 bei mir waren es überwiegend "Druckerpapier, Druckerpatronen, Bleistiftminen, Textmarker, Ordner, eine Therapeuthische Armunterlage für Schreibarbeiten am PC mit Sehnescheidentzüdung (Hatte zwar keine, aber das Ding ist genial zum Zocken^^) und ein neuer Standventilator, da der alte große den wir auf der Arbeit hatten ja Augenscheinlich defekt war. 
(Allerdings bleibt zu erwähnen, ich habe ich diesen Defekt verursacht, und das Ding nicht auf den Müll sondern in mein Auto gepackt, und Zuhaue das Stromkabel auf der Geräterückseite einfach repariert). 


*BTT*: Oh jaa.. "Schuldig"

Ich fange in Solchen Situationen meine Sätze gerne mit: "..Wenn ddie zu Blöd sind um.." oder "Dann hat ja wohl Irgendwer..." an. 

Die Gegenfrage: 
Schonmal die Schuld für eine Panne von Jemand anderem auf dich genommen, für Sympathiepunkte, um sich z.B. den/die jenige(n) der die Panne eigentlich verursacht hat näher Kennen zu lernen (also so mit Hintergedanken?).


----------



## NoHeroIn (9. August 2011)

Unschuldig. 

Schonmal gelesen ein Schild gelesen "Achtung, frisch gestrichen" und das beschilderte Objekt angetatscht, um zu schauen ob's stimmt?


----------



## Schrottinator (9. August 2011)

Unschuldig, da ich die Schilder immer erst dann bemerke, wenn ich schon "Kontakt" zur Farbe hergestellt habe. Mein Gott habe ich mich schon darüber aufgeregt.   




Hast du schon mal Zehennägel beim Zehen Schneiden einfach in der Gegend liegen gelassen?


----------



## Tekin (11. August 2011)

Schuldig 

Hast du schon mal aus Wut deine Tastatur geschrottet?


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Unschuldig. 

(Aber schonmal nen Monitor zerlegt, weil ich wutenbrannt nach einer Fliege geschlagen habe, und den Monitor dabei versehentlich vom Tisch gehauen habe). Anschließend habe ich mir aus Wut über mich selbst noch die Hand verletzt, als ich im Zorn gegen meine Wand geschlagen Habe. 
Egal, dafür hatte ich dann einen Tag später nen größeren Monitor, und hab mich dreist wegen der Hand auch noch 3 Tage Krank schreiben lassen. 



Hast du dich schonmal Krank schreiben lassen, weil es dir draußen im Winter einfach zu Kalt und verschneit war, um auf die Arbeit zu fahren?


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Hast du dich schonmal Krank schreiben lassen, weil es dir draußen im Winter einfach zu Kalt und verschneit war, um auf die Arbeit zu fahren?



Nein. Aber aus anderen blöden Gründen. 

Hast du schon mal dem Nachbarn deine Werbung in den Briefkasten geworfen?


----------



## Zoekia (24. November 2011)

Unschuldig

Hast du deinem Nachbarn schon mal die Zeitung aus dem Briefkasten geklaut?


----------



## Resch (25. November 2011)

Schuldig
Ja aber nur weil sie bei mir gefehlt hat^^

Schon mal mit jemanden geschlafen der  zu dem Zeitpunkt in einer Beziehung war?


----------



## sympathisant (25. November 2011)

schuldig.

schon mal fremdes eigentum mutwillig zerstört (fenster, autoreifen, ...)?


----------



## Alux (26. November 2011)

unschuldig

Schonmal gesagt "mir gehts nicht so gut" um den Rest des Tages frei zu bekommen und dann auf FB vom Chef erwischt worden?


----------



## Geology rocks! (27. November 2011)

unschuldig  (bin nicht bei Trottel-book^^)



Schon mal vorgegeben nicht Deutsch zu können um mit jemanden nicht reden zu müssen?


----------



## cefear (27. November 2011)

Unschuldig ( frage mich aber gerade warum...is ne gute Idee^^)

Schon mal gedacht du selbst könntest möglicherweise ein Roboter sein und jeder weiß es nur du selbst nicht?


----------



## Wolfmania (29. November 2011)

unschuldig

schon mal ein blödes Geschenk bekommen und es der Person auch direkt gesagt daß es der totale Scheiß ist ? (das hatte ich letztens und auch unverblümt gesagt - war keine gute Idee -:-)


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Dezember 2011)

Nope- bin da viel zu gut erzogen  Finde ich auch nicht gut, weil der/die jenige sich bestimmt was dabei gedacht hat und sich eventuell Mühe gegeben, bzw. zumindest Geld/Zeit dafür invetiert hat.

Schon mal in Ohnmacht gefallen?


----------



## Deanne (5. Dezember 2011)

Unschuldig

Schon mal jemand angetrunken so richtig die Meinung gegeigt und es später bereut?


----------



## Meffipower (7. Dezember 2011)

Unschldig - ich geige betreffenden Personen meine Meinung immer bereits im nüchternen Zustand ... und bereuhe es auch nicht 

Schon mal nach einem Horrorfilm o.ä. nachts nicht alleine bis zur Toilette getraut und deshalb den Partner geweckt?


----------



## sympathisant (7. Dezember 2011)

unschuldig. wer sich horrorfilme ansieht, muss mit den entstehenden ängsten umgehen können.

schonmal bewusst mehr als einen account in einem forum angelegt um als zwei personen auftreten zu können?


----------



## Meffipower (7. Dezember 2011)

Schuldig - allerdings nicht freiwillig. Ich und ein paar andere mussten das vom Arbeitgeber aus tun, um der neuen User-Community für den Anfang etwas Leben einzuhauchen. Naja, ergab lustige Gespräche zwischen vielen fiktiven Personen ^^

Schon mal jemandem ein Bein gestellt?


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Dezember 2011)

schuldig

schon mal den Deckel vom Salz/Pfefferstreuer so aufgedreht, dass beim Benutzen alles rauskommt ? (War früher gern gemacht bei uns :-) )


----------



## Velynn (12. Dezember 2011)

schuldig *g*


Schonmal, nur aus höflichkeit, essen welches einem nicht schmeckte runtergewürgt?


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2011)

Schuldig, schon des Öfteren, bin einfach zu gut erzogen^^

Schon mal schwarz gefahren?


----------



## Koratan (13. Dezember 2011)

schuldig, auch erwischt worden (60 Eur)

Habt ihr schonmal in euren eigenen 4 Wänden etwas einfach so zerstört, weil ihr es gerade gebraucht habt? (Wutablassen etc.?)


----------



## Klein-Maha (15. Dezember 2011)

Schuldig! Mehrfachtäter... XD

Habt ihr schon mal "Klingelmännchen" gespielt, obwohl ihr aus dem Alter lääääängst raus seid?


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2012)

Ja, da war ich aber betrunken, da wird man bekanntlich öfters wieder zum Kind und freut sich über die sinnlosesten Sachen.


Schon mal Schnee auf vorbeifahrende Autos geworfen?


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. Januar 2012)

Never! Würde ich nie machen, könnten Steine drin sein oder der Fahrer erschrickt sich ...

Schon mal Laternen ausgetreten?


----------



## NoHeroIn (20. Januar 2012)

Unschuldig.

Schonmal Hausverbot bekommen?


----------



## Resch (24. Januar 2012)

Ja als ich mit 10 oder 11 beim Klauen im Kaufhaus erwischt worden bin.

Schon mal wissentlich Hehlerware gekauft?


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem Hausverbot ist mir auch passiert  ...

Japp, hab ich und nicht einmal ein schlechtes Gewissen hat dabei... 

Schon mal vor lachen in die Hose gemacht?


----------



## Resch (25. Januar 2012)

Zum Glück nicht^^

Schon mal jemand aus Rache Müll, Dreck oder der gleichen vor die Haustür gemacht?


----------



## Potpotom (25. Januar 2012)

Nicht aus Rache, nur aus reiner Boshaftigkeit meiner Lehrerin gegenüber. 


Schonmal versucht eine Politesse zu bequatschen damit sie das Ticket wieder löscht bzw. nicht fertig stellt?


----------



## Resch (26. Januar 2012)

Ja während meiner Ausbildung, als ich mit dem Wagen vom Chef die Post holen war^^ hat auch geklappt, ahb so gesagt "bin erst neu da, bekomm mächtig ärger blabla". Stimmte natürlich nicht, hätt meinen Chef nicht interesseirt :-D

Schon mal wasser oder der gleichen aus dem Fenster geschüttet als jemand vor der Tür stand ?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

Jop... Sogar absichtlich 

Waren mal jemanden besuchen, drüben im Osten und wollten die halbstarken Ossis aus dem Nachbarhaus ärgern... Hat geklappt 


Schonmal was kapputt gemacht, oder sonst irgendwas angestellt und es auf ein Kind (den kleinen Bruder oder whatever) geschoben, weil der sich nich dagegen wehren kann...?


----------



## Klein-Maha (23. Februar 2012)

Schuldig! Wobei, zählt der imaginäre kleine Bruder namens "Weiß-nicht"? *hust*

Schon mal absichtlich jemandem einen Virus untergeschoben?


----------



## Potpotom (2. April 2012)

Reden wir von nem Grippe-Virus? Dann schuldig... als Grundschüler sollte ich ne Klassenkameradin küssen damit sie auch krank wird.


Computervirus? Dann unschuldig.

***

Schonmal beim telefonieren ohne ein Wort zu sagen aufgelegt, einfach weil du keinen Bock mehr auf das Gespräch hattest und später dann als Problem mit dem Handy verkauft?


----------



## bkeleanor (4. April 2012)

unschuldig...bei mir hängt das handy aufgrund von mobilfunknetz schwäche immer selber auf.

heute schon jemanden angelogen?


----------



## leximo (26. April 2012)

Unschuldig,

Schonmal ein Snickers in die Mikrowelle getan?


----------



## BoP78 (26. April 2012)

Nääääää^^

Schon mal jemandem ins Essen / Trinken gespuckt?


----------



## iKitten (21. Mai 2012)

Würd ich nie tun ^^'


Schonmal wegen stupidität deinen Schädel auf den Tisch (oder Wand) geschlagen?


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

Nein, aber seit 2 Tagen entwickle ich hier stark das Beürfnis, allerdings im Diablo 3 Bereich des Forums... ^^
(Eventuelle Updates folgen, sobald ich es doch durchgezogen habe...)


Schonmal bewusst das letzte Bier getrunken, obwohl du wusstest das es dir nicht zusteht?


----------



## Maddis1337 (22. Mai 2012)

Definitv schuldig!

Schon mal einen "Tequila Suicide" getrunken (videos bei youtube)


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Unschuldig, werde auch nie Schuldig sein Oo D

Schonmal Rückwärts mim Fahrrad en Berg runtergfahren und dabei Pokemon gespielt?


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Lass mich mal kurz zurückdenken, an die verrückten Dinge, die ich in meinem Leben schon getan habe... Aber, ähm.. Unschuldig o.O

Schonmal was bei ner Pferdewette gesetzt?


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2012)

Unschuldig


Schonmal jemanden unschuldigen grundlos angebrüllt weil der Tag so bescheiden war?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

Schuldig ^^´´




Schonmal nachgerechnet wie viel deine MP3 Sammlung wert ist ?


----------



## Frayvel (19. Juni 2012)

Schuldig.

Schonmal berlegt unfassbar viel Geld fr etwas unfassbar sinnfreies auszugeben?
(So wie ich grad berleg 1600€ fr nen WoW Pet auszugeben x.X)


----------



## NoHeroIn (20. Juni 2012)

Schuldig. Wobei "sinnfrei" und "unfassbar viel Geld" natürlich immer Auslegungssache ist. 

Schonmal jemandem ins Essen gespuckt?


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (23. Juni 2012)

Unschuldig !

Schonmal in normaler Lautstärke in einem stillen vollbesetzten Wartezimmer mit dem Sitznachbarn/ Bekannten gesprochen ?


----------



## Ayi (26. Juli 2012)

schuldig, warum auch nicht?

Schon mal beim Schwarzfahren in einem öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel erwischt worden?


----------



## Villains (30. Juli 2012)

Unschuldig

Schon mal erwischt worden als Ihr im Büro an ein Pflanze uriniert habt?


----------



## Ayi (1. August 2012)

natürlich unschuldig!

Schon mal was geklaut im Laden?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. August 2012)

Unschuldig, bisher war ich immer brav. :3
Schonmal deine Eltern beim Sex gehört?


----------



## exill (29. September 2012)

Schuldig.
Bereits verdrängt, aber danke .
Schonmal in einem öffentlichen Bereich mastrubiert?


----------



## Hackseputt (31. Oktober 2012)

Unschuldig 

Hast du deinem PC einen Namen gegeben?


----------



## Nebola (4. Januar 2013)

Unschuldig

Schonmal geprügelt?


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2013)

Hängt davon ab wie du prügeln definierst... Blut ist keins geflossen. Vermutlich aber schuldig. 

Schon mal Geldscheine angezündet?


----------



## SuperSaurfang (5. Januar 2013)

unschuldig


schonmal die buffed-datenbank gehackt nur um zam zur weißglut zu bringen?


----------



## Fedaykin (31. Januar 2013)

Unschuldig --- wobei es interessant wäre.

Schon mal in Bremen kurz vor einem Werder-Spiel in einer Tram mit rund 100 Werder-Fans den Song "Was ist grün und stinkt nach Fisch....." laut angestimmt?


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Januar 2013)

Unschuldig

Schonmal zusammen mit deinem Partner Pornographie angeschaut?


----------



## Æxodus (14. Mai 2013)

Schuldig (mit meiner Frau zusammen)


Schon mal in der Spielhölle gewesen und soviel Geld verzockt was man sich eigentlich nicht Leisten kann?


----------



## FoKzT (14. Mai 2013)

Unschuldig (man darf mit 13 noch net ins kasino  )


----------



## FoKzT (14. Mai 2013)

Schonmal ind der öffentlichkeit (Stad,Kino,Schule nen wutausbruck gekriegt)


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2013)

Schuldig (Besonders wenns paar Tage geregnet hat und danach voller Sonnenschein, was da auf den Straßen fürn Mist zusammengefahren wird)

Schonmal, als sich die Gelegenheit ergeben hat, bei jemanden daheim rumgeschnüffelt?


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Schuldig (Besonders wenns paar Tage geregnet hat und danach voller Sonnenschein, was da auf den Straßen fürn Mist zusammengefahren wird)
> 
> Schonmal, als sich die Gelegenheit ergeben hat, bei jemanden daheim rumgeschnüffelt?



Definitiv schuldig.

Schonmal jemandem bewusst nicht zum Geburtstag gratuliert, weil man sich über ihn oder sie geärgert hat?


----------



## Corrupt Gnosis (11. September 2013)

Schuldig. Ständig.

Schonmal mit Pfeil und Bogen geschossen?


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. Februar 2014)

Schuldig. Indianer-Trainings-camp zu meiner Schulzeit.

Schon einmal über das Internet deinen Partner/wirklich engen Freund mit einem falschen Namen angeschrieben um vertrauliche Informationen zu ergattern?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2014)

Unschuldig.

Schon mal mit Absicht oder weil es einem selbst egal war das Auto so geparkt, dass man gleich 2 Parkplätze in Beschlag nimmt?


----------



## Patiekrice (7. März 2014)

Schuldig 

Schonmal darüber nachgedacht oder sogar getan; katzenfutter zu essen?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2014)

Schuldig - Schonmal drüber nachgedacht. Ich war schon überraschend oft in Gesprächen verwickelt, in denen es darum ging.

Schon mal ein Bild aus dem Internet gezogen und es als dein eigenes Ausgeegben? (egal, was dargestellt wird)


----------

